# Mi experiencia de un mes en sacar ahorros fuera de España



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2010)

*ADDENDA JUNIO 2015:*

Resumo.

Con 100.000€ (mínimo), pasaporte, DNI, documentos que justifiquen el origen del dinero y que está declarado a la Hacienda española, uno se abre cuenta en Suiza.

Mi elección personal sería el Zurcher Kantonal Bank, que está en Zurich.

Abierta la cuenta se coge el DD1 en el Banco de España y se transfiere el dinero. Uno perderá intereses, pero ganará anormemente en seguridad y traquilidad cara al futuro.

Ojo que hace falta asesor fiscal profesional porque lo han puesto muy complicado para los que tienen dinero fuera.

Mi consejo es mandar a Suiza mínimo 3/4 del patrimonio, para poder LARGARSE UNO de España si le aprietan demasiado las tuercas en Suiza por ser tan "poco patriota" 

Sociedad: Por qué es un ACTO PATRIÓTICO ser español y LLEVARSE (legalmente) EL DINERO A SUIZA​
Llevo un mes tratando de sacar mis ahorros fuera de España, haciendo uso de la libertad de circulación de capitales que adquirimos en enero de 1986 (entrada en la CEE) y que ha inundado a España de capital extranjero. Creo que la semana próxima ya podré hacerlo. 

Según me informan en Commerzbank para abrir cuenta en Alemania basta con presentarse en una oficina del banco en Alemania con un pasaporte válido de la Unión Europea en el que venga la dirección del titular. No hay límites (inferiores o superiores) para el dinero a ingresar siempre que sea dinero legal. En Deutsche Bank me piden un mínimo de 100000€ :8: (me han debido de tomar por un cliente de banca privada, o así). 

Comparto con ustedes mis experiencias para que no tengan que repetir mis errores ni perder tiempo.

*1.* Las embajadas (que creí me darían toda la información necesaria) no ayudan en nada. Tanto la Suiza como la Alemana me remitieron a sus respectivas cámaras de comercio. Ya sé que es un poco de *Paco Martínez Soria* el acercarse a la embajada a preguntar por estas cosas, pero yo nunca tengo pudor en reconocer mi ignorancia si -en el proceso- voy a salir de ella. En la Universidad yo siempre hacía las "preguntas tontas", que luego resultaban no ser tontas en absoluto. 

*2.* Las cámaras de comercio TAMPOCO ayudan en nada. La alemana me "informó" de que los bancos españoles importantes tienen acuerdo de cooperación con bancos alemanes y podían hacer esa gestión, y que -en cualquier caso- el Deutsche Bank en España podría ayudarme. Ni lo uno ni lo otro. Imprimí el email de la Cámara de Comercio alemana y se la enseñé a una empleada del Deutsche Bank, que me comentó que la Cámara de Comercio _"te ha informado mal"_ :8:. La Cámara de comercio suiza me remitió a las filiales españolas (subrayo) de tres bancos suizos, que no me sirven de nada, como explico en el siguiente punto... 

*3.* Los bancos radicados en España son Bancos ESPAÑOLES, aunque se llamen "Deutsche Bank" o "Crédit Suisse". Los fondos en ellos depositados estan depositados EN ESPAÑA, con todo lo que esto implica. Ningún banco español nos ayudará en abrir una cuenta en (digamos) Alemania porque el Banco de España así se lo ha _recomendado_ (hey, a no quejarse: Tenemos derecho -sí- a mover nuestro capital por Europa, ¡pero el BdE tiene derecho a complicarnos el ejercicio de ese derecho!). 

*4.* El célebre BBVA de Hendaya ya no existe. Ya sólo hay BBVAs en París. 

*5.* Un empleado de una entidad bancaria que no citaré me habló de su línea de _"productos anticorralito"_. Son fondos con el número ISIN radicado fuera de España. En teoría son intocables. En teoría, porque -como me explicó- _"no hay reglas sobre cómo ha de ser un corralito"_. Claro que no: El corralito es la anti-regla. Toda esta charla era -por supuesto- hipotética y un divertimento teórico. _Todos_ sabemos que España tiene uno de los sistemas financieros más sólidos del mundo y una clase política muy difícil de corromper, ¿verdad?. Las posibilidades de corralito en España son las mismas que de golpe de estado en Suiza. ¿Verdad que sí?. Sobre este asunto sobre el que tantos alarmistas antipatriotas tanto hablan leer este artículo, que es como para _tranquilizar_ a cualquiera.

NOTA: No olvidéis informar al Banco de España de la operación con el impreso DD1, que si no luego os pueden buscar las cosquillas.

"impreso dd1" - Buscar con Google

ACTUALIZACIÓN 5.7.2010

Para abrir una cuenta en cualquier país de la zona euro sólo es necesario:

1. Pasaporte válido (no caducado).

2. Un certificado expedido por nuestro hay-untamiento local de que vivimos en tal o cual sitio. Este certificado tiene una validez de tres meses.

3. Ir físicamente al país en cuestión (_sine qua non_, por lo que sé). 

Además, para entrar en Suiza hace falta D.N.I. en vigor.

Si vais en coche (es posible ir en un par de días si os lo tomáis como un paseo turístico) no olvidéis haceros una _Carta Verde_ (seguro internacional del automóvil, os lo hacen gratuitamente al momento en vuestra aseguradora).


----------



## Black Wolf (8 Jun 2010)

Cojo sitio. Es un buen hilo y me gustaria saber lo que va pasando.
Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (8 Jun 2010)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *En la Universidad yo siempre hacía las "preguntas tontas", *



Así que eras tú, eh??

Pues recuerda "No hay preguntas tontas, solo alumnos tontos".


----------



## HAuslander (8 Jun 2010)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *4.* El célebre BBVA de Hendaya ya no existe. Ya sólo hay BBVAs en París.



Pueba en :rolleye::fiufiu: Zürich. lo mismo te llevas una bonita sorpresa... Eso sí, a partir de unos 150000€... o


----------



## Enrico Zola (8 Jun 2010)

En italia

(conversacion en italiano)

-hola buenos dias quisiera abrir una cuenta corriente para extranjeros no residentes, es que estoy de erasmus sabeusté...( con casi 33 años mentira y gorda)
-deme fotocopia del pasaporte con su residencia en españa y codice fiscale.

(el codice fiscale es una tarjeta que te dan gratis solo enseñando el dni en la agencia de entradas de italia)

- ok, tiene que abrirla con un minimo de 20 euros.
- tome,
- firme firme firme firme. a partir de mañana ya puede hacer transferencias a esta cuenta desde españa por internet, que pase un buen dia.

Y bueno es italia que no es que sea un pais seguro pero coñó que vivo aqui.


----------



## Æmilius (8 Jun 2010)

Black Wolf dijo:


> Cojo sitio. Es un buen hilo y me gustaria saber lo que va pasando.
> Saludos.



Ya somos dos, que yo tampoco sé que hacer con mis miseros euros si ocurre algo. 

Me quedo a ver los consejos de los "gurus"


----------



## Enrico Zola (8 Jun 2010)

Otros españoles que conozco aqui, tambien se han sacado el truco de decir que estan de erasmus, asi no te vuelven loco con que si trabajas, que metas tu nomina y esas cosas... Los estudiantes de erasmus no trabajan en el pais y no son residentes pero necesitan un número de cuenta para que sus papis les pasen el dinero desde españa.

Si te piden datos de la uni ( no lo suelen hacer) pues te piras a otra sera por sucursales de entidades. un poquito de que bonito es este pais, me gusta mas que españa... las universiades de aqui son muy buenas... y ya esta

y como te toque la típica madre que su hija se fue de erasmus a españa y las paso putas para llevarse el dinero desde alemania a españa...

entonces ya va rodado


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2010)

Æmilius dijo:


> Ya somos dos, que yo tampoco sé que hacer con mis miseros euros si ocurre algo.
> 
> Me quedo a ver los consejos de los "gurus"



El _gurú_ (o sea, yo) estaba así hace un mes...







(Inimitable acento maño de Paco Martínez Soria)

_Quería sacar unos dineriiiicos para Alemania...¿puede usted informarme?._

El convertirse en un _gurú_ está al alcance de cualquiera que decida comenzar a aprender.


----------



## Grela (8 Jun 2010)

Yo también estoy como Paco Martinez, muy interesante todo lo que se cuece en este hilo, me quedo también para saber como cocinar después.


----------



## uranoscopus (8 Jun 2010)

hola, yo llevo meses tambien algo paranoico con sacar los ahorros de españa de la forma mas segura legal y sencilla. Abri cuenta en renta4 y contratado un fondo de inversion de renta fija con la empresa gestora de luxemburgo o suiza, teoricamente aqui esta a salvo. Inlcuso tambien contrate otro pero en dolares. 

Y hace poco he descubierto este banco danes que funciona en españa, es saxobank. os dejo el enlace. la web es español. es uno de los mayores bancos de europa. se puede abrir cuenta facilmente y el dinero esta fisicamente en una cuenta en dinamarca.

Preguntas Frecuentes - Preguntas Frecuentes - es.saxobank.com

que opininais sobre esta ultima opcion??


----------



## Rey Marítimo (8 Jun 2010)

uranoscopus dijo:


> hola, yo llevo meses tambien algo paranoico con sacar los ahorros de españa de la forma mas segura legal y sencilla. Abri cuenta en renta4 y contratado un fondo de inversion de renta fija con la empresa gestora de luxemburgo o suiza, teoricamente aqui esta a salvo. Inlcuso tambien contrate otro pero en dolares.
> 
> Y hace poco he descubierto este banco danes que funciona en españa, es saxobank. os dejo el enlace. la web es español. es uno de los mayores bancos de europa. se puede abrir cuenta facilmente y el dinero esta fisicamente en una cuenta en dinamarca.
> 
> ...



¿Pero no veis peligro en meter dinero en fondos de bancos que no conocéis? 

Aparte: si en España hubiera corralito, de un modo o de otro afectaría a toda Europa.

Yo la verdad, meter dinero en un fondo de un banco danés... luxemburgués o suizo, sin saber de qué va, lo veo tan o más peligroso que dejar el dinero en un banco español.


----------



## gabacho (8 Jun 2010)

uranoscopus dijo:


> hola, yo llevo meses tambien algo paranoico con sacar los ahorros de españa de la forma mas segura legal y sencilla. Abri cuenta en renta4 y contratado un fondo de inversion de renta fija con la empresa gestora de luxemburgo o suiza, teoricamente aqui esta a salvo. Inlcuso tambien contrate otro pero en dolares.
> 
> Y hace poco he descubierto este banco danes que funciona en españa, es saxobank. os dejo el enlace. la web es español. es uno de los mayores bancos de europa. se puede abrir cuenta facilmente y el dinero esta fisicamente en una cuenta en dinamarca.
> 
> ...




Que yo sepa Saxobank es para trading. Supuestamente dan confianza (en Francia son los únicos brokers de CFDs que pertenecen al Fondo de Garantía de depósitos).


----------



## gabacho (8 Jun 2010)

Rey Marítimo dijo:


> ¿Pero no veis peligro en meter dinero en fondos de bancos que no conocéis?
> 
> Aparte: si en España hubiera corralito, de un modo o de otro afectaría a toda Europa.
> 
> Yo la verdad, meter dinero en un fondo de un banco danés... luxemburgués o suizo, sin saber de qué va, lo veo tan o más peligroso que dejar el dinero en un banco español.




Los bancos no prestamistas (banca privada, trading y tal) personalmente me dan más confianza. Habrá de todo, pero los líderes entiendo que son solventes, y no tocan tu pasta, sólo ingresan por comisiones y tal... Tienen algunos depósitos y demás, pero en general son simples brokers con buenos márgenes de intermediación.


----------



## uranoscopus (8 Jun 2010)

Rey Marítimo dijo:


> ¿Pero no veis peligro en meter dinero en fondos de bancos que no conocéis?
> 
> Aparte: si en España hubiera corralito, de un modo o de otro afectaría a toda Europa.
> 
> Yo la verdad, meter dinero en un fondo de un banco danés... luxemburgués o suizo, sin saber de qué va, lo veo tan o más peligroso que dejar el dinero en un banco español.



No voy a contratar un fondo de un banco que no conozco, simplemente abro una cuenta y dejo alli el dinero. no opero con bolsa, divisas, ni nada. Simplemente el dinero esta en una cuenta bancaria danesa y cubierta con el fon de garantia danes. Podemos decir que es como ING en españa que funciona como sucursal de Holanda, pero el dinero esta en españa. Con saxobank, el dinero esta en una cuenta danesa. Entiendo que es igual de seguro.


----------



## Khu (8 Jun 2010)

No se el ISIN de triodos, pero su fondo de garantia es Holanda. 


http://www.triodos.es/es/static/pdf/1021501

Hacerse cuenta en españa es sencillo, yo estoy probando despues de la buena opinion de algun burbujista cliente.


----------



## Enrico Zola (8 Jun 2010)

Si yo ya habia escuchado esta estrategia de abrir una cuenta en una entidad de trading... de hecho hay quien lo abre en el mitico paypal ( si los de pagar en ebay entre otras cosas) sin ir mas lejos que realmente son una entidad de luxemburgo. Luxemburgo suena a pais bastante serio no?


----------



## andresitozgz (8 Jun 2010)

Es que estas culpando a quien no tiene la culpa... la libertad de capitales es tan sencilla como que tu te abras una cuenta en un banco de alemania y transfieras alli el dinero que te de la gana.

Que un banco aleman te ponga limites monetarios a la hora de abrir una cuenta, no es ni culpa del Banco de España, ni de tu banco ni de nadie,sino del banco que no te deja abrir la cuenta(el Alemán), y lo que no puedes pretender es que un banco Español te tramite todos los papeles para que te lleves el dinero a un banco alemán, porque entre otras cosas aunque quisiesen no pueden.

Has ido a informarte a un organismo público sobre competencias de empresas privadas, no seas tan alarmista, pillate un avion a alemanía te vas con tu pasaporte en vigor y tu DNI español y te abres una cuenta fisicamente, pides el IBAN de tu cuenta y haces una transferencia de tu banco al banco alemán.

Si te piden un justificante de residencia, les dices o bien que eres erasmus(si cuela por la edad), o bien que vienes todos los años 1 mes por vacaciones y te facilitaria mucho los pagos de hoteles y demas... y añades que tienes un dinero en España que querrias incorporar a plazo en la entidad
Asunto solucionado


----------



## ignacio28 (8 Jun 2010)

alguno ha conseguido abrir una cuenta en DB ALEMAN a traves de DB de españa?


----------



## ignacio28 (8 Jun 2010)

alguno de vosotros ha conseguido o sabes de alguien que lo haya conseguido?

me refiero a abrir una cuenta en DB aleman desde una sucursal de un DB ESPAÑOL.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> alguno de vosotros ha conseguido o sabes de alguien que lo haya conseguido?
> 
> me refiero a abrir una cuenta en DB aleman desde una sucursal de un DB ESPAÑOL.



En DB España me dijeron que eso era IM-PO-SI-BLE (aún teniendo delante suyo el email de la Cámara de Comercio alemana diciendo justo lo contrario, y citando explícitamente al DB como entidadque podía ayudarme en eso).

Commerzbank (que tiene también presencia física en España) me ha dicho explícitamente que tengo que estar en Alemania para abrir una cuenta allí.


----------



## andresitozgz (8 Jun 2010)

Ten en cuenta tambien que la renta se te va a complicar para el año que viene, ya que tu pagaras los intereses a la "hacienda alemana" por cierto si no recuerdo mal al 30%, y tendras que hacer una compensacion por doble imposicion internacional... una parte esta exenta, siempre y cuando en ese país hayas pagado lo mismo o mas de lo que correspondería en España, pero aun asi tendras que incluirlos

A ver si por hacer la gracia, te estas complicando demasiado la vida.


----------



## gabacho (8 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Si yo ya habia escuchado esta estrategia de abrir una cuenta en una entidad de trading... de hecho hay quien lo abre en el mitico paypal ( si los de pagar en ebay entre otras cosas) sin ir mas lejos que realmente son una entidad de luxemburgo. Luxemburgo suena a pais bastante serio no?




Es como todo, hay que fiarse lo justo.

Yo de las cuentas de trading "compartidas" (como las de saxobank, donde no tienes un mísero IBAN) no me fiaría para mucha pasta, sino sólo para los márgenes para operar con CFDs.

En caso madmaxista, prefiero tener lo gordo en bancos de trading clásicos tipo Cortal Consors, que supuestamente sólo ejercen de brokers "reales", depositarios de acciones "reales"...


----------



## ignacio28 (8 Jun 2010)

tonces, y perdon por la expresion, QUE CO..... HACEMOS????

no es por alarmar, alterar o meter miedo, es por saber como puedo poner algo de tranquilidad en todo esto, supongo que a todos vosotros os lleva tambien por el camino de la amargura tener la sensacion de que en cualquier momento podemos ver devaluados nuestros ahorros y NO QUIERO QUEDARME CON LA SENSACION DE NO HABERLO INTENTADO TODO.

gracias y perdon.


----------



## Katilot (8 Jun 2010)

Y no es más sencillo ir con el cash a una sucursal alemana situada en alemania e ingresarla en una cuenta sita en alemania?
O si no recurrir a un banco sin sede en España.

Edito, y las cuentas en Gibraltar? Hablo de ingresar dinero en algún banco Inglés de Gibraltar, como sería la cosa? Ellos emplean la libra y son un sistema independiente al español, no?


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (8 Jun 2010)

Me estais diciendo que la unica forma de abrir una cuenta no residente es ir al pais en cuestion y abrirla alli?

No hay otra opcion?


----------



## spam (8 Jun 2010)

Mirad lo de abrir una cuenta no residente en Societé Générale a través de la Caixa. Hay hilos al respecto en este mismo subforo.


----------



## jmoraf (8 Jun 2010)

spam dijo:


> Mirad lo de abrir una cuenta no residente en Societé Générale a través de la Caixa. Hay hilos al respecto en este mismo subforo.



el hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-cuenta-en-francia-y-alguna-cosilla-mas.html


----------



## vidarr (8 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> En italia
> 
> (conversacion en italiano)
> 
> ...



Una pregunta tonta: si vive allí, ¿por qué no se abre una cuenta estándar de residente?



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En Deutsche Bank me piden un mínimo de 100000€ :8: (me han debido de tomar por un cliente de banca privada, o así).



Si lee el hilo sobre comprar bonos alemanes verá que en un determinado momento los del DB, ante la avalancha de solicitudes, decidieron establecer un filtro mediante el requisito de una imposición mínima de 50.000 euros. No parece haberles funcionado la medida, por eso un poco después lo aumentaron a 100.000 y ya parece que ahora sí


----------



## Enrico Zola (8 Jun 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta: si vive allí, ¿por qué no se abre una cuenta estándar de residente?



Ahora tengo mi cuenta corriente en intesa san paolo como residente, porque aquí trabajo, aquí pago las tasas y aquí tengo mi casa. cuando hace ya unos años llegué a italia, al principio no tenía trabajo, y sin trabajo no te dan la residencia, y la única forma para abrir una cuenta era abriendola como no residente. y lo hice así, sin mas, que cuando pasé a tener trabajo y residencia, ellos me la cambiaron automáticamente.

Hoy en dia tengo mi banco, con sucursal en mi pueblo, como todo el mundo, que lo uso para que me pasen la nomina y pagar recibos y poco mas, y otra cuenta en españa "la de toda la vida".

Yo lo decía para la gente que quiere abrir cuentas en bancos europeos, porque ellos no creo que quieran tener la residencia en italia o en el pais interesado.


----------



## RedSixLima (8 Jun 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> tonces, y perdon por la expresion, QUE CO..... HACEMOS????
> 
> no es por alarmar, alterar o meter miedo, es por saber como puedo poner algo de tranquilidad en todo esto, supongo que a todos vosotros os lleva tambien por el camino de la amargura tener la sensacion de que en cualquier momento podemos ver devaluados nuestros ahorros y NO QUIERO QUEDARME CON LA SENSACION DE NO HABERLO INTENTADO TODO.
> 
> gracias y perdon.



Mandamelos a Bruselas. Yo te los guardo (por una modica comision).


----------



## ignacio28 (9 Jun 2010)

bueno, pues ya tengo mas o menos hablado lo de abrir la cuenta en DEUTSCHEBANK ALEMANIA a traves de DEUTSCHEBANK ESPAÑA, hoy he hablado con varios directores de sucursales y todos me han ofrecido la posibilidad de hacer las gestiones, si bien y como es logico me piden por lo menos domiciliar nomina y abrir cuenta en DB ESPAÑA, pero parece que no hay problema alguno en realizar la operacion.

me han dicho ke tiene una comision de mantenimiento de unos 12 euros trimestrales, ke no dan nada de interes mensual y que por lo demas podre operar a traves de internet como con cualquier otra banca española, con la GRAN DIFERENCIA de que el dinero estara en ALEMANIA.

el viernes voy a gestionar la apertura.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> bueno, pues ya tengo mas o menos hablado lo de abrir la cuenta en DEUTSCHEBANK ALEMANIA a traves de DEUTSCHEBANK ESPAÑA, hoy he hablado con varios directores de sucursales y todos me han ofrecido la posibilidad de hacer las gestiones, si bien y como es logico me piden por lo menos domiciliar nomina y abrir cuenta en DB ESPAÑA, pero parece que no hay problema alguno en realizar la operacion.
> 
> me han dicho ke tiene una comision de mantenimiento de unos 12 euros trimestrales, ke no dan nada de interes mensual y que por lo demas podre operar a traves de internet como con cualquier otra banca española, con la GRAN DIFERENCIA de que el dinero estara en ALEMANIA.
> 
> el viernes voy a gestionar la apertura.



Pues es muy interesante esto, ¿pero no tenéis miedo de que se imponga una especie de tasa Tobin, teniendo que pagar por volver el dinero a España?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Pues es muy interesante esto, ¿pero no tenéis miedo de que se imponga una especie de tasa Tobin, teniendo que pagar por volver el dinero a España?



No tengo ninguna intención de devolver el principal a España.

Y si necesito parte de ese dinero como dinero para gastar, ya no hay aduanas como cuando la Guardia Civil te hacía abrir el maletero a la vuelta de Andorra. 

Si vuelven a poner aduanas yo ya abandono España definitivamente.


----------



## destroysistema (9 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Pues es muy interesante esto, ¿pero no tenéis miedo de que se imponga una especie de tasa Tobin, teniendo que pagar por volver el dinero a España?



La cosa es ponerle pegas al chaval


----------



## ignacio28 (9 Jun 2010)

pues miedo tengo a todo, jajajajaja, mas que nada porque no se que puede pasar o que llegará a pasar, si es que llega a pasar algo.

pero dado el hipotetico supuesto de salida del euro y vuelta a las antiguas monedas ,con la consiguiente devaluacion de las mismas, creo que siempre sera mejor que nuestros ahorros esten fuera que dentro del alcance del gobierno español.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No tengo ninguna intención de devolver el principal a España.
> 
> Y si necesito parte de ese dinero como dinero para gastar, ya no hay aduanas como cuando la Guardia Civil te hacía abrir el maletero a la vuelta de Andorra.
> 
> Si vuelven a poner aduanas yo ya abandono España definitivamente.



Entiendo que quieres decir que irías hasta allí para sacar el dinero. A menos que vivas muy cerca del país donde tengas el dinero, esto tiene un coste considerable (a parte del de los trámites iniciales para crear la cuenta allí)...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

destroysistema dijo:


> La cosa es ponerle pegas al chaval



No, hombre, no lo digo por fastidiar, a mí también me interesa todo esto.




ignacio28 dijo:


> pues miedo tengo a todo, jajajajaja, mas que nada porque no se que puede pasar o que llegará a pasar, si es que llega a pasar algo.
> 
> pero dado el hipotetico supuesto de salida del euro y vuelta a las antiguas monedas ,con la consiguiente devaluacion de las mismas, creo que siempre sera mejor que nuestros ahorros esten fuera que dentro del alcance del gobierno español.



Sí, y ya puestos que sea en un país que esté fuera del euro (Suiza supongo que sería lo más fácil) o en Alemania (por los rumores de que se salgan ellos). Por eso me parece especialmente interesante lo que dices del Deutsche Bank, que además parece fácil.


----------



## ignacio28 (9 Jun 2010)

ya lo he comentado antes, lo de abrir cuentas en suiza es mas complicado, ademas creo ke no es de la zona SLINGEN (o como se llame, jajajaja)

lo que si es facil es lo de irte a un DEUTSCHEBANK ESPAÑOL y solicitar la apertura de una cuenta corriente en DEUTSCHEBANK ALEMANIA, ellos se encargan de tramitarlo todo y tu no tienes ke preocuparte de viajes ni idiomas ni demas complicaciones, luego las transferencias las realizas tu mismo desde internet, por lo que creo ke es la opcion mas comoda si bien kiza no la mejor.

por cierto lo de la salida del euro de alemania y la vuelta al marco creo ke tampoco me perjudicaria en relacion a si los ahorros los hubiese dejado en un banco español, ke alguien me corrija si le ekivoco por favor.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Entiendo que quieres decir que irías hasta allí para sacar el dinero. A menos que vivas muy cerca del país donde tengas el dinero, esto tiene un coste considerable (a parte del de los trámites iniciales para crear la cuenta allí)...



Es inferior al coste económico y moral de dejarme choricear por el partido de Rumasa y Filesa.



ignacio28 dijo:


> por cierto lo de la salida del euro de alemania y la vuelta al marco creo ke tampoco me perjudicaria en relacion a si los ahorros los hubiese dejado en un banco español, ke alguien me corrija si le ekivoco por favor.



Nos beneficiaría.

Un Euro sin Alemania se iría por el mismo sumidero que la NeoPeseta.

Conservarías el valor de tus ahorros en NeoMarcos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> ya lo he comentado antes, lo de abrir cuentas en suiza es mas complicado, ademas creo ke no es de la zona SLINGEN (o como se llame, jajajaja)
> 
> lo que si es facil es lo de irte a un DEUTSCHEBANK ESPAÑOL y solicitar la apertura de una cuenta corriente en DEUTSCHEBANK ALEMANIA, ellos se encargan de tramitarlo todo y tu no tienes ke preocuparte de viajes ni idiomas ni demas complicaciones, luego las transferencias las realizas tu mismo desde internet, por lo que creo ke es la opcion mas comoda si bien kiza no la mejor.
> 
> por cierto lo de la salida del euro de alemania y la vuelta al marco creo ke tampoco me perjudicaria en relacion a si los ahorros los hubiese dejado en un banco español, ke alguien me corrija si le ekivoco por favor.



Te perjudicaría en el sentido de que el euro bajaría mucho de valor si Alemania saliera de la moneda. Sería mejor tener euros en tal país y que te los conviertan a neomarcos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Te perjudicaría en el sentido de que el euro bajaría mucho de valor si Alemania saliera de la moneda. Sería mejor tener euros en tal país y que te los conviertan a neomarcos.



Si tienes una cuenta en Alemania y los alemanes vuelven al NeoMarco, tu cuenta alemana pasa a NeoMarcos (lo mismo que a Herr Schmidt -alemán residente al baleares- le convertirían su cuenta del Santander a NeoPesetas -si llegásemos a eso-).


----------



## ignacio28 (9 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Te perjudicaría en el sentido de que el euro bajaría mucho de valor si Alemania saliera de la moneda. Sería mejor tener euros en tal país y que te los conviertan a neomarcos.



ains... pues de eso se trata, llevo tanto leido que ya hasta me cuesta comprender a veces mis propios post, jajajajaja.

RESUMO: voy a abrir cuenta corriente en DEUTSCHEBANK ALEMANIA para no residentes , lo voy a gestionar desde DEUTSCHEBANK ESPAÑA, voy a llevar mis ahorrillos alli por si llegado el caso el euro se va a pike o alemania se sale del euro o nos echan a nosotros.

que busco con ello? pues ke mis euros se transformen en la moneda ke alemania adopte y no en neopesetas.


ains........


----------



## tica (9 Jun 2010)

Creo que lo que dices es el tratado Schengen. 
Yo estoy en Mallorca, y por lo que cuesta un billete con airberlin, como se me crucen los cables, me planto un fin de semana en alemania, me zampo un par de frikadellen y un bratwurst con 2 chevechas y por el camino me abro una cuenta. Cuela lo del erasmus? Porque tengo ganas de darme una vuelta.


----------



## ignacio28 (9 Jun 2010)

tica dijo:


> Creo que lo que dices es el tratado Schengen.
> Yo estoy en Mallorca, y por lo que cuesta un billete con airberlin, como se me crucen los cables, me planto un fin de semana en alemania, me zampo un par de frikadellen y un bratwurst con 2 chevechas y por el camino me abro una cuenta. Cuela lo del erasmus? Porque tengo ganas de darme una vuelta.



AINS.... pero si no hace falta viajarrrrrr !!!! bueno kiza pillar el coche hasta una sucursal de DB ESPAÑA, jajajaja, ellos te lo tramitan todo desde alli.


----------



## tica (9 Jun 2010)

No, falta no hará, pero ganas de darle un voltio haylas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Jun 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> ya lo he comentado antes, lo de abrir cuentas en suiza es mas complicado, ademas creo ke no es de la zona SLINGEN (o como se llame, jajajaja)
> 
> lo que si es facil es lo de irte a un DEUTSCHEBANK ESPAÑOL y solicitar la apertura de una cuenta corriente en DEUTSCHEBANK ALEMANIA, ellos se encargan de tramitarlo todo y tu no tienes ke preocuparte de viajes ni idiomas ni demas complicaciones, luego las transferencias las realizas tu mismo desde internet, por lo que creo ke es la opcion mas comoda si bien kiza no la mejor.
> 
> por cierto lo de la salida del euro de alemania y la vuelta al marco creo ke tampoco me perjudicaria en relacion a si los ahorros los hubiese dejado en un banco español, ke alguien me corrija si le ekivoco por favor.



En mi oficina de Bcn del DB me comentan que no pueden abrirla en Alemania yo me quedo más tranki yendo a Deutschland y abriendola there


----------



## cissé africano(p.vidente) (9 Jun 2010)

Os cuento mi experiencia. Reciéntemente he abierto una cuenta en FRA con Societé Generale a través de La Caixa, pero me han enviado una carta pidiéndome documentos justificativos de mi estatuto de no residente; en concreto:

1.Una notificación de impuestos del país de residencia.
2.Una atestación refrendada por los servicios fiscales del país del domicilio.

¿A alguno os ha pasado algo parecido? ¿Qué documentos habéis enviado? Muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## ignacio28 (9 Jun 2010)

cissé africano(p.vidente) dijo:


> Os cuento mi experiencia. Reciéntemente he abierto una cuenta en FRA con Societé Generale a través de La Caixa, pero me han enviado una carta pidiéndome documentos justificativos de mi estatuto de no residente; en concreto:
> 
> 1.Una notificación de impuestos del país de residencia.
> 2.Una atestación refrendada por los servicios fiscales del país del domicilio.
> ...



pues precisamente a ese tipo de "pegas" me refiero cuando comentaba ke la gente ke tenia cuentas de este tipo hiciese comentarios a cerca de su experiencia personal, en principio parece ke no es nada grave, simplemente te comunican algo ke es evidente, tu no residencia en el pais y la naturaleza de tu cuenta, no????


----------



## spam (9 Jun 2010)

cissé africano(p.vidente) dijo:


> Os cuento mi experiencia. Reciéntemente he abierto una cuenta en FRA con Societé Generale a través de La Caixa, pero me han enviado una carta pidiéndome documentos justificativos de mi estatuto de no residente; en concreto:
> 
> 1.Una notificación de impuestos del país de residencia.
> 2.Una atestación refrendada por los servicios fiscales del país del domicilio.
> ...



Yo la tengo desde el otoño pasado y no me han pedido nada semejante.


----------



## hinka (9 Jun 2010)

Si no es molestia un par de preguntas:
Si necesitas el dinero para cualquier cosa, existe alguna problema para transferirlo todo a España. Se que en Francia hay un limite.
Como va el tema de declarar ese dinero, ¿donde lo declaras?
Un saludo


----------



## picor (9 Jun 2010)

Rey Marítimo dijo:


> *¿Pero no veis peligro en meter dinero en fondos de bancos que no conocéis?
> 
> *
> Aparte: si en España hubiera corralito, de un modo o de otro afectaría a toda Europa.
> ...



Coño, yo por ejemplo claro que veo peligro. Por eso estoy esperando al último momento. De momento me dedico a recopilar información, pero llegará el dia en que habrá que tomar alguna decisión. No nos vamos a quedar de brazos cruzados viendo como esto se va a la mierda.

Por mi parte solo felicitar a los que ya han tenido los cojones de tomarla y desearles suerte a todos (y a mi mismo por si acaso) porque la vamos a necesitar


----------



## rory (9 Jun 2010)

En DB se puede abrir una cuenta en francos suizos por un 0,2% de comisión.

Se supone que no los tocarían, ¿no?

Moneda muy estable, refugio natural, etc.


----------



## Resnullius (9 Jun 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> tonces, y perdon por la expresion, QUE CO..... HACEMOS????
> 
> no es por alarmar, alterar o meter miedo, es por saber como puedo poner algo de tranquilidad en todo esto, supongo que a todos vosotros os lleva tambien por el camino de la amargura tener la sensacion de que en cualquier momento podemos ver devaluados nuestros ahorros y NO QUIERO QUEDARME CON LA SENSACION DE NO HABERLO INTENTADO TODO.
> 
> gracias y perdon.



No sabes lo bien que te comprendo. Pero bien ¿eh? De hecho te leo y siento que lo podría haber escrito yo mismo, y sobre todo, por el énfasis visceral con el que impregnas las últimas palabras en mayúsculas

Supongo que como yo este tema te está quitando la tranquilidad y andas a diario vigilando toda la información que va saliendo al respecto. 
¡Esto es un sin vivir! y encima, va para largo. En lo que a mi respecta estoy moviéndome y recopilando toda la información que puedo no solo aquí sino en otros sitios además del propio banco y por ahora no saco nada en claro, y es que el problema es que no soy capaz de decidir porque llega un punto que no sabes si al mover algo puedes empeorar las cosas. Al menos yo me encuentro en esta situación, no se si igual estarán otras personas.


----------



## picor (9 Jun 2010)

> es que el problema es que no soy capaz de decidir porque llega un punto que no sabes si al mover algo puedes empeorar las cosas. Al menos yo me encuentro en esta situación, no se si igual estarán otras personas.



No eres el único


----------



## Vedast_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Resnullius dijo:


> No sabes lo bien que te comprendo. Pero bien ¿eh? De hecho te leo y siento que lo podría haber escrito yo mismo, y sobre todo, por el énfasis visceral con el que impregnas las últimas palabras en mayúsculas
> 
> Supongo que como yo este tema te está quitando la tranquilidad y andas a diario vigilando toda la información que va saliendo al respecto.
> ¡Esto es un sin vivir! y encima, va para largo. En lo que a mi respecta estoy moviéndome y recopilando toda la información que puedo no solo aquí sino en otros sitios además del propio banco y por ahora no saco nada en claro, y es que el problema es que no soy capaz de decidir porque llega un punto que no sabes si al mover algo puedes empeorar las cosas. Al menos yo me encuentro en esta situación, no se si igual estarán otras personas.



Más bien lo raro es no estar hecho un lío creo yo XD


----------



## ignacio28 (10 Jun 2010)

gracias por esas pedazo palmadas de apoyo, la verdad es que es una sensacion generalizada derivada de una situacion bastante inquietante de la cual asusta segun que tintes tomen las cosas, sé que soy un pringao con dos duros mal contados, pero son mios y me han costado mucho sudor ahorrarlos, por lo que no me hace ni pizca de gracia ver como algo que con tanto esfuerzo he ido ahorrando se ve menguado por la incompetencia de un sistema LLAMALO X.

bueno, dejo lo importante , a mi modo de ver, es pensar en positivo e intentar encontrar algun PARCHE para paliar en alguna medida posibles desenlaces , y visto lo visto creo que la opcion menos mala y mas facil sea la de abrir una cuenta en un banco extranjero, cuenta de no residente donde ingresar los ahorros , de esta forma esos ahorros al estar en un banco fuera de españa no se verian implicados en una conversion a NEOPESETAS, en todo caso se pasarian a la moneda del pais donde esté el banco.

que pensais al respecto? alguien ya ha pensado , valorado y adoptado esa solucion? 

gracias de nuevo por vuestro apoyo y animo ke de esta salimos y si encima salimos con lo nuestro intacto pues MUCHO MEJOR.


----------



## ARTISTA901 (10 Jun 2010)

Yo acabo de volver de una DB español y me han comentado lo mismo que a algun otro forero. Que no tienen conexión con DB Alemania y que no lo pueden hacer. No me lo he acabado de creer.
Parece que la única opción es coger un vuelo e intentar hacerlo en persona.


----------



## tica (10 Jun 2010)

Y si me presento en un DB de mallorca y les voy con el cuento de que me voy dos meses a estudiar aleman y quiero una cuenta en alemania para usar cuando viva alli?

Por el post anterior que acabo de leer, veo que no sirve. 
No me queda otra que pillar avión?


----------



## p52lejur (10 Jun 2010)

Yo tengo otro plan y me gustaría saber qué opinión les merece. Mi mujer es polaca y sigue teniendo cuenta corriente allí en zloty. Por aquello de no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta he decidido pasar parte de nuestros ahorros españoles a esa cuenta. De momento las cestas que tenemos son (Santander, ING, Openbank, Bancolchón y PKO en Polonia).

¿Se os ocurre algún inconveniente fiscal? Puedo hacer la transferencia desde el banco o en metálico porque vamos a menudo pagando en cada caso el coste del cambio de divisa. Todo el dinero es A (con el sudor de mi frente).

Ya sé que Polonia no es Alemania pero allí tenemos media familia e incluso un pequeño apartamento que heredó mi mujer hace poco. El caso es que si la cosa se pone muy mal, cogemos el petate y nos vamos allí donde no nos faltará techo y sustento. Están acostumbrados a pasarlas putas y siguen teniendo mentalidad de supervivencia si vienen mal dadas (a mi mujer le daban clases de manejo de armas durante las clases de educacion física en el instituto)


----------



## destroysistema (10 Jun 2010)

p52lejur dijo:


> Están acostumbrados a pasarlas putas y siguen teniendo mentalidad de supervivencia si vienen mal dadas (a mi mujer le daban clases de manejo de armas durante las clases de educacion física en el instituto)



Copon, que sitio mas tranquilo para desarrollar una apacible vida


----------



## jmoraf (10 Jun 2010)

p52lejur dijo:


> Yo tengo otro plan y me gustaría saber qué opinión les merece. Mi mujer es polaca y sigue teniendo cuenta corriente allí en zloty. Por aquello de no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta he decidido pasar parte de nuestros ahorros españoles a esa cuenta. De momento las cestas que tenemos son (Santander, ING, Openbank, Bancolchón y PKO en Polonia).
> 
> ¿Se os ocurre algún inconveniente fiscal? Puedo hacer la transferencia desde el banco o en metálico porque vamos a menudo pagando en cada caso el coste del cambio de divisa. Todo el dinero es A (con el sudor de mi frente).
> 
> Ya sé que Polonia no es Alemania pero allí tenemos media familia e incluso un pequeño apartamento que heredó mi mujer hace poco. El caso es que si la cosa se pone muy mal, cogemos el petate y nos vamos allí donde no nos faltará techo y sustento. *Están acostumbrados a pasarlas putas y siguen teniendo mentalidad de supervivencia si vienen mal dadas (a mi mujer le daban clases de manejo de armas durante las clases de educacion física en el instituto)*



En lo que era Rusia, igual: eso si que es educación!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jun 2010)

p52lejur dijo:


> Yo tengo otro plan y me gustaría saber qué opinión les merece. Mi mujer es polaca y sigue teniendo cuenta corriente allí en zloty. Por aquello de no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta he decidido pasar parte de nuestros ahorros españoles a esa cuenta. De momento las cestas que tenemos son (Santander, ING, Openbank, Bancolchón y PKO en Polonia).



Lejos de mi ánimo el molestarle a usted o a su señora, pero yo considero una imprudencia el mezclar los asuntos del bolsillo con los del corazón (y otros órganos). 

¿Por qué no se abre usted mismo su cuenta en zlotys?.


----------



## ooop000 (10 Jun 2010)

Este hilo parece interesante. Sobretodo después de ver a Marc Vidal y SNB diciendo que pongamos el dinero en la caja fuerte de un amigo.


----------



## Grela (10 Jun 2010)

Bueno, yo de economia entiendo muy poco, por eso voy a preguntar algo que a lo mejor es de lo más inocente...¿como se invierte en otra moneda?. ¿Necesito hacerlo en mi banco? Sí es así tengo un problema pues el banco es una sucursal de un banco extranjero, pero ante un posible "corralito" supongo que también la "palmaria". En fin, estoy con un lío increible... Algún alma caritativa que me ayude. Gracias.


----------



## bullish consensus (11 Jun 2010)

A ver, asi veo yo la cuestion

si te quedas con euros, sea aqui, sea en alemania, vas jodido porque todas las apuestas son la devaluacion del euro, incluso se habla de su desaparición, yo creo que habra un rebote tecnico respecto al dolar en breve y luego al guano again. hay cuentas en divisas que son muy sencillas fondo monetario de gestora extranjera e invirtiendo en dolares, dolares canadienses, francos suizos por ejemplo

si lo inviertes en bolsa extranjera puedes capear mas o menos bien el temporal, las cosas no caeran indefinidamente todo es cuestion de elegir el momento. a mi entender no ha llegado, pero llegara pronto.
yo apostaria por acciones alemanas de primer orden.

yo no tocaria el oro ahora, esta muy alto, no me refiero a fisicamente que no se una mierda acerca de ello, sino de fondos que invierten en oro u otras materias primas


en fin son alternativas para no hacerse la picha un lio con viajes e historias raras.

por otro lado, la cuestion quiza seria un profesional bueno que asesorara, no se que tipo de profesional puede ser ni como encontrarlo, asesor financiero supongo (independiente por supuesto) si alguien sabe algo más que lo diga


----------



## LoboDeMar (11 Jun 2010)

spam dijo:


> Mirad lo de abrir una cuenta no residente en Societé Générale a través de la Caixa. Hay hilos al respecto en este mismo subforo.





cissé africano(p.vidente) dijo:


> Os cuento mi experiencia. Reciéntemente he abierto una cuenta en FRA con Societé Generale a través de La Caixa, pero me han enviado una carta pidiéndome documentos justificativos de mi estatuto de no residente; en concreto:
> 
> 1.Una notificación de impuestos del país de residencia.
> 2.Una atestación refrendada por los servicios fiscales del país del domicilio.
> ...



LLego tarde pues. Esta mañana mismo han llamado de la central a mi oficina y les han dicho que ya no abren cuentas vía Uniqash a particulares. En mi caso quería una cuenta en alemania. 

Mañana (en un rato) probaré DB y si falla reservo billete de avión para los dochslands.

EDITO: Info actualizada de hoy: la restricción de Uniqash se refiere únicamente a cuentas en Alemania. Para el resto de países sí se puede abrir una cuenta


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Jun 2010)

bullish consensus dijo:


> si te quedas con euros, sea aqui, sea en alemania, vas jodido porque todas las apuestas son la devaluacion del euro, incluso se habla de su desaparición



¿Qué más da si se devalúa el euro frente al dólar si uno (como es mi caso) no tiene previsto gastar su dinero fuera de la zona euro?.

Y si el euro desaparece, si uno tiene su dinero en un país "central" (como Alemania) te convierten tu cuenta en Frankfurt a NeoMarcos y listo.


----------



## p52lejur (11 Jun 2010)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lejos de mi ánimo el molestarle a usted o a su señora, pero yo considero una imprudencia el mezclar los asuntos del bolsillo con los del corazón (y otros órganos).
> 
> ¿Por qué no se abre usted mismo su cuenta en zlotys?.



Hombre, llegados a estas alturas, con churumbel, gananciales, etc. en caso de desastre amoroso ya está todo el pescado vendido via judicial. La razón, no obstante es que no soy residente, ni nacionalizado, ni hablo polaco y teniendo ella ya la cuenta abierta...


----------



## ooop000 (14 Jun 2010)

Y lo de abrir una cuenta en Suiza que ? para dinero en A y no mucho (5000 - 8000€) por si tenemos corralito en España o default del euro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jun 2010)

p52lejur dijo:


> Hombre, llegados a estas alturas, con churumbel, gananciales, etc. en caso de desastre amoroso ya está todo el pescado vendido via judicial. La razón, no obstante es que no soy residente, ni nacionalizado, ni hablo polaco y teniendo ella ya la cuenta abierta...



Le sugiero que una persona de su absoluta confianza (su padre, por ejemplo. _Ese_ nivel de confianza) alquile una caja fuerte en un banco (preferiblemente fuera de España).

Guarde usted si riqueza privativa en forma de krugerrands en esa caja. No le cuente a nadie que esa caja existe.

En caso de "desastre amoroso" esos krugerrands pueden suponer la diferencia entre dormir a cubierto o dormir en la calle.

Ya sé que es muy feo el andar con estas cosas, pero es que las leyes son un desastre y los hombre tenemos que protegernos como podemos.


----------



## hermes_ (15 Jun 2010)

Esto... lo de Triodos Bank, como lo veis?
no consigo encontrar su isin, pero al ser una sucursal, debería ser HOLANDA,no?
echando un ojo a la web de la CNMV, dónde tienen un bsucado de ISIN´s, no dice que los depósitos tengan que tener uno: 

"¿A qué valores e instrumentos financieros españoles se les asigna código ISIN?
Actualmente, y con las limitaciones que se indican en la Circular 6/1998 de la CNMV, la Agencia Nacional de Codificación de Valores (en adelante ANCV) asigna código ISIN a los siguientes valores e instrumentos financieros:
Deuda emitida por el Estado, Comunidades Autónomas y Organismos Autónomos dependientes de uno u otras.
Obligaciones, cédulas, bonos y participaciones hipotecarias emitidas por entidades públicas y privadas.
Pagarés.
Participaciones en Fondos de Inversión y de Capital Riesgo.
Acciones de Sociedades Anónimas, participaciones preferentes y cuotas participativas.
Derechos de suscripción, warrants y valores similares.
Opciones.
Futuros.
Subyacentes."

CNMV - Información general


cómo veis lo de aperturar una cta. cte. en Triodos?


----------



## Keosdenporculohijosdeputa (19 Jun 2010)

Sin duda Polonia es un refugio cojonudo si peta el euro. 

Para cantidades superiores a 3000 euros cuenta en Suiza YA.

Y no os olvideis de enterrar parte del dinero debajo de un arbol bien chulo al borde de un acantilado.

Media vida preocupados por ganar dinero y otra media por no perderlo!.

Disfrutar lo que hayais ganado currando, si no sois capaces de hacerlo, a que coño esperais para hipotecaros, timoratos!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Jun 2010)

Keosdenporculohijosdeputa dijo:


> Y no os olvideis de enterrar parte del dinero debajo de un arbol bien chulo al borde de un acantilado.
> 
> Media vida preocupados por ganar dinero y otra media por no perderlo!.



Si lo entierras al borde de un acantilado lo puedes perder en un minuto (el tiempo que tarda en desmoronarse parte del acantilado después de un atormenta).

Cuidadito al enterrar vuestros tesoros. Que sea en terreno con pocas posibilidades de corrimientos de tierras.


----------



## syn (19 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si lo entierras al borde de un acantilado lo puedes perder en un minuto (el tiempo que tarda en desmoronarse parte del acantilado después de un atormenta).
> 
> Cuidadito al enterrar vuestros tesoros. Que sea en terreno con pocas posibilidades de corrimientos de tierras.



Y no te olvides de lo más importante:

Marca con una "X" el lugar, o haz un plano del tesoro a la antigua usanza


----------



## VOTIN (19 Jun 2010)

p52lejur dijo:


> Yo tengo otro plan y me gustaría saber qué opinión les merece. Mi mujer es polaca y sigue teniendo cuenta corriente allí en zloty. Por aquello de no tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta he decidido pasar parte de nuestros ahorros españoles a esa cuenta. De momento las cestas que tenemos son (Santander, ING, Openbank, Bancolchón y PKO en Polonia).
> 
> ¿Se os ocurre algún inconveniente fiscal? Puedo hacer la transferencia desde el banco o en metálico porque vamos a menudo pagando en cada caso el coste del cambio de divisa. *Todo el dinero es A (con el sudor de mi frente*).
> 
> Ya sé que Polonia no es Alemania pero allí tenemos media familia e incluso un pequeño apartamento que heredó mi mujer hace poco. El caso es que si la cosa se pone muy mal, cogemos el petate y nos vamos allí donde no nos faltará techo y sustento.* Están acostumbrados a pasarlas putas y siguen teniendo mentalidad de supervivencia si vienen mal dadas* (a mi mujer le daban clases de manejo de armas durante las clases de educacion física en el instituto)



Es mas yo pondria todo el dinero en el Banco polaco a plazo


----------



## reydmus (19 Jun 2010)

El zloty lleva bastante tiempo devaluandose. No es un pais fuerte economicamente ni de coña y ademas su economia depende de la de la zona euro al 99%.

Si cae el euro, el zloty cae en picado, es mi opinion.


----------



## Abner (19 Jun 2010)

bullish consensus dijo:


> A ver, asi veo yo la cuestion
> 
> si te quedas con euros, sea aqui, sea en alemania, vas jodido porque todas las apuestas son la devaluacion del euro, incluso se habla de su desaparición, yo creo que habra un rebote tecnico respecto al dolar en breve y luego al guano again. hay cuentas en divisas que son muy sencillas fondo monetario de gestora extranjera e invirtiendo en dolares, dolares canadienses, francos suizos por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Esta es la opción que estoy barajando yo. Marc Faber lo comentaba en una charla del círculo von mises en EEUU (lo de protegerse frente a la devaluación monetaria invirtiendo en bolsa). La pregunta del millón de dólares es dónde invertirlo y cuándo. Yo, como cliente de ING podría invertir en EEUU, EuroStoxx y el chicharribex (descartado). Comprar ahora en dólares no sería buena opción creo, ya que el euro está muy bajo, pero la cuestión es, ¿se irá aún más abajo?. ¿Y qué pasará con las Bolsas? Es evidente que también sufrirán y bajarán en un escenario de nueva recesión a causa del colapso de la hiperdeuda. He estado ahorrando toda mi vida unos ahorros y ahora estoy acojonado por si me expolian con una devaluación monetaria. No sé qué hacer. ¿Tú en qué momento comprarías en Bolsa y qué valores?

Un saludo.


----------



## ooop000 (21 Jun 2010)

No nos desviemos del tema, parece que muchos se toman el tema del default de España o el Euro muy en coña.

Gente que tenga experiencia en abrir cuentas en el extranjero (donde no tengan euro), que expliquen sus casos por favor.


----------



## AGM (21 Jun 2010)

La Carta de la Bolsa

Por comentar....no sé que banca está peor.:S


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jun 2010)

Solo un apunte, la BBVA de Hendaya esta abierta. 8:


----------



## Enterao (5 Jul 2010)

esto quien te lo ha dicho ?



> Los bancos radicados en España son Bancos ESPAÑOLES, aunque se llamen "Deutsche Bank" o "Crédit Suisse". Los fondos en ellos depositados estan depositados EN ESPAÑA, con todo lo que esto implica


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jul 2010)

Enterao dijo:


> esto quien te lo ha dicho ?



Tod*s l*s emplead*s de banca a quienes he preguntado específicamente sobre el asunto.

No bajarán de los 7 o 9. 

He preguntado siempre como si preguntara por primera vez (sin dar pistas sobre qué creía yo). Todos ellos dijeron lo mismo: Cada banco es del país en el que está radicada la agencia, lleve el banco el nombre que lleve.

¿BBVA París?. Banco francés.

¿Deustche Bank Madrid?. Banco español.

¿Credit Suisse Berlín?. Banco Alemán.

¿BSCH Zurich?. Banco suizo.



bmbnct dijo:


> Solo un apunte, la BBVA de Hendaya esta abierta. 8:



...pues será una agencia clandestina, porque mira lo que dice la red corporativa BBVA:

¿Puede usted por favor expolicarnos de dónde saca eso de que está abierto el BBVA Hendaya?.


----------



## Minicachalote (5 Jul 2010)

drfreeman dijo:


> Y lo de abrir una cuenta en Suiza que ? para dinero en A y no mucho (5000 - 8000€) por si tenemos corralito en España o default del euro.



Esa cantidad de dinero guardala en bancolchon. Si hay corralito+neopeseta+devaluacion. Pondran un limite de euros para cambiar. Cuando se paso de pesetas a euros podias cambiarlas sin dar explicaciones hasta 1 millon de pelas. Si se da el caso con ir tu y tu mujer por separado a cambiar los euros a neopesetas problema solucionado.

El problema seria la devaluacion. Es decir que tu has trabajado en euros y ahora te darian neopesetas que fuera del pais valdrian menos que nada.


----------



## sada (5 Jul 2010)

hace mas de un año tb saque mi pasta de caja duero...pensando que petaba todo...y no paso nada..


----------



## ignacio28 (6 Jul 2010)

pues para bien o para mal, yo ya tengo una cuenta en Deutsche Bank de Hamburgo, ojala la sangre no llegue al rio y cuando todo se solucione vuelva a transferir mis euros a un banco español.


----------



## ooop000 (6 Jul 2010)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Esa cantidad de dinero guardala en bancolchon. Si hay corralito+neopeseta+devaluacion. Pondran un limite de euros para cambiar. Cuando se paso de pesetas a euros podias cambiarlas sin dar explicaciones hasta 1 millon de pelas. Si se da el caso con ir tu y tu mujer por separado a cambiar los euros a neopesetas problema solucionado.
> 
> *El problema seria la devaluacion. Es decir que tu has trabajado en euros y ahora te darian neopesetas que fuera del pais valdrian menos que nada.*



Eso es lo que quiero evitar, por eso la idea de tener el dinero en FS en Suiza, aunque me den un 0% de interés. Siempre valdrá mas que las neo-pesetas.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (7 Jul 2010)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si tienes una cuenta en Alemania y los alemanes vuelven al NeoMarco, tu cuenta alemana pasa a NeoMarcos (lo mismo que a Herr Schmidt -alemán residente al baleares- le convertirían su cuenta del Santander a NeoPesetas -si llegásemos a eso-).



Yo que tu no estaria tan seguro. Las cuentas de los no residentes perfectamente podrian mantenerse en su moneda inicial, euros. Si tenias una cuenta en el DB como no residente en dolares antes de la entrada de alemania en el euro, tus saldos continuaron en dolares despues de la entrada, ¿por que te los iban a cambiar a euros?. 


En todo caso, si hubier una salida de alguno de los dos paises (españa, alemania) del euro el tema estaria perfectamente pactado de antemano, y seguro que las autoridades españolas alcanzarian algun tipo de control sobre las cuentas de sus ciudadanos en la UE.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Jul 2010)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Yo que tu no estaria tan seguro. Las cuentas de los no residentes perfectamente podrian mantenerse en su moneda inicial, euros. Si tenias una cuenta en el DB como no residente en dolares antes de la entrada de alemania en el euro, tus saldos continuaron en dolares despues de la entrada, ¿por que te los iban a cambiar a euros?.
> 
> 
> En todo caso, si hubier una salida de alguno de los dos paises (españa, alemania) del euro el tema estaria perfectamente pactado de antemano, y seguro que las autoridades españolas alcanzarian algun tipo de control sobre las cuentas de sus ciudadanos en la UE.



...me estas convenciendo para optar por Suiza (cuenta legal en Francos Suizos). 

Los suizos son muy, muy suyos en defender los derechos de sus clientes bancarios. Ni estan en la CEE. ZP tiene CERO influencia sobre ellos. 

En Zurich además hablan castellano a la perfección en la UBS.

Y además: Suiza tiene todas mis simpatías como país.


----------



## ignacio28 (7 Jul 2010)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Yo que tu no estaria tan seguro. Las cuentas de los no residentes perfectamente podrian mantenerse en su moneda inicial, euros. Si tenias una cuenta en el DB como no residente en dolares antes de la entrada de alemania en el euro, tus saldos continuaron en dolares despues de la entrada, ¿por que te los iban a cambiar a euros?.
> 
> 
> En todo caso, si hubier una salida de alguno de los dos paises (españa, alemania) del euro el tema estaria perfectamente pactado de antemano, y seguro que las autoridades españolas alcanzarian algun tipo de control sobre las cuentas de sus ciudadanos en la UE.



creo que lo que comentas seria ILEGAL puesto que el dinero esta en un pais extranjero y en una entidad financiera extranjera al amparo del derecho comunitario de libre circulacion de capitales, por lo que el gobierno español no tiene ninguna competencia al respecto por mucho que quiera.


----------



## destroysistema (8 Jul 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> creo que lo que comentas seria ILEGAL puesto que el dinero esta en un pais extranjero y en una entidad financiera extranjera al amparo del derecho comunitario de libre circulacion de capitales, por lo que el gobierno español no tiene ninguna competencia al respecto por mucho que quiera.



Ahora mismo parece que si lo es. pero ¿quien te asegura a ti que mañana no lo sea?


----------



## ignacio28 (8 Jul 2010)

destroysistema dijo:


> Ahora mismo parece que si lo es. pero ¿quien te asegura a ti que mañana no lo sea?



pues vivir bajo un estado de derecho y sometido a las garantias judiciales, no hablo de españa, jajajaja, donde esta afirmacion podria ser discutida y discutible, sino que me refiero a la UE.


----------



## destroysistema (8 Jul 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> pues vivir bajo un estado de derecho y sometido a las garantias judiciales, no hablo de españa, jajajaja, donde esta afirmacion podria ser discutida y discutible, sino que me refiero a la UE.



Si claro, todo eso es conocido y suena muy bonito, pero ya sabes que las leyes son modificables en cualquier momento. En estos tiempos lo estamos viviendo sobremanera. A ello me refiero. Lo que hoy es A, mañana tranquilamente puede ser B.


----------



## ooop000 (9 Jul 2010)

Entonces que nos van a pedir en Suiza para abrirnos una cuenta ?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Jul 2010)

drfreeman dijo:


> Entonces que nos van a pedir en Suiza para abrirnos una cuenta ?



* DNI válido (para entrar en el país).

* Pasaporte válido.

* Certificado de dónde vives (expedido por el ayuntamiento de residencia, validez 3 meses).

Luego necesitarás el DD1 que da el Banco de España, para informar de la transferencia.

Estoy hablando de una cuenta perfectamente legal y transparente, que es de lo que va este hilo.


----------



## BABY (9 Jul 2010)

Yo no se que es lo mejor. Pero se pueden comprar unos bonos alemanes a 2 o 3 años en el mercado secundario e ir cobrando el cuponcito anualmente al porcentaje acordado (la rentabilidad es una puta mierda pero bueno, ahora hay mucha demanda de bonos alemanes y es lo que hay). También se podrían abrir unos fondos de perfil conservador en gestoras extranjeras o comprar acciones del Eurostoxx o Dw Jones cuando bajen un poco. 

Bueno, son opciones que protegen los ahorros y menos complicadas de realizar.


----------



## sada (10 Jul 2010)

bancolchon es lo mejor ..segun snb


----------



## ooop000 (12 Jul 2010)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * DNI válido (para entrar en el país).
> 
> * Pasaporte válido.
> 
> ...



Entonces voy a Suiza (voy de vacaciones dentro de 2 semanas), me presento en el banco X de cualquier publecillo, con Passaporte y el registro de empadronamiento de mi pueblo en españa?.

Y lo del DD1 lo tengo que dar al banco de suiza o donde?.

Ya puedes ver que voy totalmente perdido en esto. Y por cierto, mejor uno de los bancos "públicos", no?. Que ya he leído que varios privados de Suiza también están bastante enmerdados.


----------



## destroysistema (12 Jul 2010)

drfreeman dijo:


> Entonces voy a Suiza (voy de vacaciones dentro de 2 semanas), me presento en el banco X de cualquier publecillo, con Passaporte y el registro de empadronamiento de mi pueblo en españa?.
> 
> Y lo del DD1 lo tengo que dar al banco de suiza o donde?.
> 
> Ya puedes ver que voy totalmente perdido en esto. Y por cierto, mejor uno de los bancos "públicos", no?. Que ya he leído que varios privados de Suiza también están bastante enmerdados.



Si finalmente realizas la gestion estaria bien que nos mantuvieras informados.
Un saludo.


----------



## ooop000 (16 Jul 2010)

Os contaré lo que pueda. Pero me iría bien saber que banco es mas recomendable. Creo haber leído en este mismo foro que hay como dos tipos de bancos, privados y algo como cajas en Suiza. Y que los primeros están bastante pillados en la burbuja.

Que bancos son recomendables para abrir una cuenta normal en Suiza?, para luego poder operar todo por Internet ?.


----------



## pepinox (26 Jul 2010)

Hace falta un tutorial, hamijos, con los pasos claramente desgranados, o no vamos a ninguna parte...


----------



## mackfrancis (27 Jul 2010)

pepinox dijo:


> Hace falta un tutorial, hamijos, con los pasos claramente desgranados, o no vamos a ninguna parte...



¿Pero estan pensando bien lo que dicen?

Si trabajan ustedes en España, ¿para que sacar el dinero fuera? menos mal que son pocos los que piensan asi, no tiene sentido sacar el dinero de un pais que les esta dando riqueza, ¿o es que no cobran un sueldo?

Lo mas lógico y mas prudente seria apostar por el pais de donde uno reside, la histeria hunde las economias, a la vista está, como saben estamos en crisis.

Por otro lado, mi recomendación, si tienen mucho dinero es la de tener un maximo de 100.000 por entidad y mismo titular, o sea, que si tiene 150.000 euros, es mejor tener 100.000 en el santander y 50.000 en tu caja local.

Que soy un extremista y creo firmemente en el corralito y en que españa se va al garete ... pues oiga, vayase a otro pais, vendalo todo y marchese, no seria el unico que lo ha hecho ni el ultimo.

De hecho un amigo que tenia una inmobiliaria se march a londina, brasil, pero para nada lo haria, España esta reaccionando bien, pero esto va ha ser MUY LENTO, debemos ser coherentes y no dejarnos influir por algun oportunista histérico.

Además todas estas cosas solo sirvn para que te cobren comisiones y vayas a reclamar ... ¿a donde? te vas a dinamarca? o luemburgo? o italia? para que te abonen los 6 euros de comision de no se que ... venga hombre por favor, seamos serios.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Jul 2010)

mackfrancis dijo:


> ¿Pero estan pensando bien lo que dicen?
> 
> Si trabajan ustedes en España, ¿para que sacar el dinero fuera? menos mal que son pocos los que piensan asi, no tiene sentido sacar el dinero de un pais que les esta dando riqueza, ¿o es que no cobran un sueldo?
> 
> ...



Si si... todo muy bonito... ahora, le preguntas a los argentinos que apostaron por su pais... a ver como les respondio este....


----------



## Buster (27 Jul 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si si... todo muy bonito... ahora, le preguntas a los argentinos que apostaron por su pais... a ver como les respondio este....



Los argentinos no estaban dentro de una comunidad económica.

En Europa hay libre circulación de personas, mercancías y capitales.

¿Entonces cómo es posible que haya un corralito en España?

De haber un corralito sería en toda Europa. Por lo tanto antes de que en España pueda haber un corralito España se tiene que salir de Europa y del euro. ¿De verdad piensas que eso va a pasar? Sería salir de Guatemala para meterse en Guatepeor.


----------



## mackfrancis (27 Jul 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si si... todo muy bonito... ahora, le preguntas a los argentinos que apostaron por su pais... a ver como les respondio este....



Casi imposible que suceda un corralito, aunque o hay nada seguro, solo la muerte. De cualquier forma, lo que digo y pido es coherencia, si el que piense esto mejor que se vaya, igual decubre que prospera mas que en España.

Seria un cinico si mintiera al decir que no he pensado en marcharme, pero de calenturas nunca hay que moverse, pensad friamente lo que hacer antes de actuar.

Es como en la bolsa, te pones a jugar, que bien que bonito, mira los dividendos y despues ZAS te cobran mas comisiones que lo que recibes y si despues las vendes ZAS mas comisiones, y si compras ZAS comisiones. Asi que hay que ensar con mas frialdad, en este caso de la bolsa es buscar un buen amigo que te quite y te asegure que te va ha quitar las comisiones, con esto me refiero a que hay que meditarlo todo, no por un calenton me abro una cuenta y empiezo a operar y a los meses te das cenata que has hecho el canelo.

Si este hilo va de hacer el canelo, perfecto, hagan ustedes el canelo, que yo seguire viviedo de España y creyendo en un Pais con mas historia que reputacion, pero es mi pais, hay que apoyarlo, y calientense cuando sean las elecciones ahi es donde hay que demostrar y hacer daño, y no llevandose el dinero a otro sitio, ¿o a caso creen que zapatero tiene problemas con que se lleven el dinero? el cobra y seguira cobrando cuando se retire, eso ya se lo garantizaron, o es que ven a Felipe Gongalez sufrir mucho o Aznar. Vamos hombre ... mediten antes de hacer nada y demuestren sus miedos en las urnas.


----------



## pepinox (27 Jul 2010)

mackfrancis dijo:


> Si este hilo va de hacer el canelo, perfecto, hagan ustedes el canelo, que yo seguire viviedo de España y creyendo en un Pais con mas historia que reputacion, pero es mi pais, hay que apoyarlo



Warning, warning!

Ciberpepiño's infiltration, wishful thinking spreading!!


----------



## Buster (27 Jul 2010)

A ver, los señores que hablan del corralito... ¿qué pasa con la libre de circulación dentro de Europa de personas, mercancías y capitales?

No vale arrojar la piedra y esconder la mano.


----------



## pepinox (27 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> A ver, los señores que hablan del corralito... ¿qué pasa con la libre de circulación dentro de Europa de personas, mercancías y capitales?
> 
> No vale arrojar la piedra y esconder la mano.



Te respondo con otra pregunta, ¿qué pasa con el artículo 47 de la Constitución????



> Todos los españoles tienen derecho a disfrutar de una vivienda digna y adecuada. *Los poderes públicos *promoverán las condiciones necesarias y *establecerán las normas pertinentes *para hacer efectivo este derecho, regulando la utilización del suelo de acuerdo con el interés general *para impedir la especulación*.


----------



## Buster (27 Jul 2010)

pepinox dijo:


> Te respondo con otra pregunta, ¿qué pasa con el artículo 47 de la Constitución????



Y yo te respondo que si tienes el dinero para comprar una vivienda nadie podrá negarte tu derecho a adquirirla ya que es un derecho constitucional.


----------



## pepinox (27 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Y yo te respondo que si tienes el dinero para comprar una vivienda nadie podrá negarte tu derecho a adquirirla ya que es un derecho constitucional.



Eso es irse por las ramas, hamijo. ¿Que parte de "los poderes públicos establecerán las normas pertinentes para impedir la especulación" de la vivienda, tiene algo que ver con lo que tú dices?

Me parece que has tirado de argumentario libegal, y te has equivocado de supuesto... Es lo que tiene tener el cerebro bien lavado, supongo.


----------



## Buster (27 Jul 2010)

pepinox dijo:


> Eso es irse por las ramas, hamijo. ¿Que parte de "los poderes públicos establecerán las normas pertinentes para impedir la especulación" de la vivienda, tiene algo que ver con lo que tú dices?
> 
> Me parece que has tirado de argumentario libegal, y te has equivocado de supuesto... Es lo que tiene tener el cerebro bien lavado, supongo.



Yo no me he ido por las ramas. Es que parece que tú has leído el artículo 47 de la Constitución y has interpretado que la vivienda hay que regalársela a los ciudadanos. ¿Dónde dice la Constitución que el gobierno tiene potestad para fijar los precios de la vivienda?

Lo que no dice la Constitución (o que yo sepa no está recogido), pero es una ley constitucional "de facto", es que el mercado inmobiliario está regido por la ley de la oferta y de la demanda.

¿Sería constitucional que el gobierno fijara los precios de mercado? Yo dudo que sea legal, para eso habría que reformar la ley.


----------



## pepinox (27 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Yo no me he ido por las ramas. *Es que parece que tú has leído el artículo 47 de la Constitución y has interpretado que la vivienda hay que regalársela a los ciudadanos.* ¿Dónde dice la Constitución que el gobierno tiene potestad para fijar los precios de la vivienda?



¿Qué? ¿¿Que parece que yo QUÉ?? Se lo parecerá a Vd., que sin duda lee mi mente. Yo he transcrito el artículo 47, sin más, sin expresar mi opinión sobre el mismo. Si Vd. ha leído en mi mensaje una opinión sobre el mismo, y sobre lo que "me parece" (como Vd. dice), le felicito por su capacidad para leer mentes.

¿¿Y dónde he dicho yo que el Gobierno deba "fijar los precios de la vivienda"?? Otra vez estás disparando antes de tiempo. No seas ansioso, ya te daré ocasión para que utilices el argumentario libegal que te has descargado de Libertad Digital. Pero esta vez no es esa ocasión, pistolero, que eres como Lucky Luke, más rápido que su propia sombra desenfundando.

:XX:

Qué triste patetismo, pardiez.


----------



## Buster (27 Jul 2010)

Tú me preguntaste que qué pasaba con el artículo 47 de la Constitución, y yo te he contestado que si lo sacas a colación en este momento es porque piensas sobre él lo que ya he dicho. Tú preguntas y yo respondo.

De hecho el que dispara sin ton ni son eres tú, ya que estamos hablando de la libre circulación de personas, mercancías y capitales por Europa y sacas a pasear el artículo 47 de la Constitución.

Si quieres disparar dispara con balas de verdad, no con balas de fogueo.


----------



## pepinox (27 Jul 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Tú me preguntaste que qué pasaba con el artículo 47 de la Constitución, y yo te he contestado que si lo sacas a colación en este momento es porque piensas sobre él lo que ya he dicho. Tú preguntas y yo respondo.



No. Te equivocas.

Alguien ha preguntado qué pasa con la norma que dispone la libre circulación de capitales en la UE, aplicada a los particulares. Yo le contesto mencionando el art. 47 de la Constitución. ¿Qué tienen en común?

QUE AMBAS SON PAPEL MOJADO.

Punto.

Pero tú, ansioso, con el argumentario de Libertad Digital en la mano, y deseoso de ejercer de cibersorayo, has creído ver un cuello al que morder.

Te has equivocado.

Listillo.

Ahora, cuando quieras, te disculpas. (*)


(*) Aunque esa parte no figure en el argumentario libegal que te has descargado de Libertad Digital.


----------



## Buster (27 Jul 2010)

No son papel mojado. Lo que pasa es que "libre circulación" es un concepto meridianamente claro y sin interpretaciones posibles mientras que "especulación" es un concepto discutible. ¿Qué precio es el que fija que se está especulando con algo?

En España han pasado por el gobierno unos y otros, derecha e izquierda, y ninguno ha interpretado que hubiese especulación en el mercado inmobiliario español.

Resumiendo: Como la constitución no define "especulación" pues nadie puede decir "Oiga, se está especulando con la vivienda".

¿Ese argumento también está sacado de esa Libertad Digital de la que hablas?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (27 Jul 2010)

mackfrancis dijo:


> que yo seguire viviedo *de* España



¡Haber empezado por ahí!


----------



## embalsamado (28 Jul 2010)

mackfrancis dijo:


> Por otro lado, mi recomendación, si tienen mucho dinero es la de tener un maximo de 100.000 por entidad y mismo titular, o sea, que si tiene 150.000 euros, es mejor tener 100.000 en el santander y 50.000 en tu caja local.



Ya, claro. Tienes 100k en el SAN, 50k en otra, etc., y tranquilito a la playita. Eso sí, convénceme de que luego peta el SAN y no eres el primero en cagarte los calzoncillos, majete.

Porque vamos, si alguien te dice que no te preocupes que aquí no van a dejar quebrar a nadie, pues bueno, es opinable. Pero decir que el SAN puede petar y que todo se soluciona devolviendo lo depositado, hasta 100k, como quien da los buenos días, y aquí no ha pasado nada...


----------



## luismarple (28 Jul 2010)

Bufff, si peta el SAN me parece a mí que tendremos que estar mas preocupados de ponernos a salvo nosotros antes que poner a salvo el dinero.


----------



## Buster (28 Jul 2010)

Opino como luismarple. Si peta el SAN mejor salir corriendo para el campo a que te den comida a cambio de trabajo.


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (30 Jul 2010)

__________________________


----------



## rory (30 Jul 2010)

Hamiho Desenladrillador dijo:


> *Doy otra opcion, doy dos en realidad:*
> 1- abrir una cuenta en el CMB China Merchants Bank.
> 2- pero otra opcion es abrir una en el HSBC de Hong Kong.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un familiar que trabaja en China. ¿POdría abrirme él la cuenta con alguna autorización?


----------



## Hamiho Desenladrillador (31 Jul 2010)

*mmmm...no lo se*

——————————————————


----------



## Useem (31 Jul 2010)

de lo que queda.... si no se lo lleva ZP se lo va a llevar tu primo.....


----------



## ignacio28 (19 Ago 2010)

alguien sabe si existe alguna cifra tope a partir de la cual se ha de declarar o tiene algun tipo de gravamen especial?

me refiero a la cantidad de dinero "tope" que se puede tener en una entidad financiera europea sin que tengas que dar explicaciones o tengas que "pagar de mas".


----------



## Pompa fúnebre (8 Sep 2010)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Las cuentas de los no residentes perfectamente podrian mantenerse en su moneda inicial, euros. *Si tenias una cuenta en el DB como no residente en dolares antes de la entrada de alemania en el euro, tus saldos continuaron en dolares despues de la entrada, ¿por que te los iban a cambiar a euros?*.



El dólar ha seguido existiendo, por lo que no habría razón para convertir una cuenta de dólares a euros puesto que las dos monedas conviven. 

Si hablamos de que Alemania salga del euro, ¿por qué sólo las cuentas de los no residentes iban a seguir manteniéndose en euros? Tratándose de cuentas con IBAN en Alemania, lo lógico es que todas pasaran a nominarse en neomarcos... o que a todos los titulares se diera la opción de convertirlas a neomarcos o mantenerlas en euros (en caso de que el euro continuara existiendo).

Si abres una cuenta en una moneda que un buen día deja de existir, la cuenta pasaría a nominarse en la nueva moneda que la sustituye. Si el euro se rompe y la cuenta está abierta en Alemania, tu cuenta en euros pasa a nominarse en neomarcos. Si está en España, en neopelas. ¿En el caso de que el euro no se rompa pero Alemania se salga? Tu cuenta está en Alemania; el tratamiento a todas las cuentas alemanas debería ser el mismo, independientemente de la residencia de su titular.

...

¿no?


----------



## Enterao (9 Sep 2010)

deberia deberia , pero tantas cosas en este mundo deberian...




sabe alguien si cobran las transferencias entre un deutsche bank ijpañol y otro aleman o austriaco ?

me han dicho que austria tiene secreto bancario lo que tambien es interesante ..


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Sep 2010)

Pompa fúnebre dijo:


> el tratamiento a todas las cuentas alemanas debería ser el mismo, independientemente de la residencia de su titular



Eso mismo creo yo.


----------



## The Master (11 Sep 2010)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> (hey, a no quejarse: Tenemos derecho -sí- a mover nuestro capital por Europa, ¡pero el BdE tiene derecho a complicarnos el ejercicio de ese derecho!).



::

que risas...




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *5.* Un empleado de una entidad bancaria que no citaré me habló de su línea de _"productos anticorralito"_. Son fondos con el número ISIN radicado fuera de España. En teoría son intocables. En teoría, porque -como me explicó- _"no hay reglas sobre cómo ha de ser un corralito"_. Claro que no: El corralito es la anti-regla.



Miedo me das....


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Sep 2010)

The Master dijo:


> ::
> 
> que risas...
> 
> ...



¿Podrías por favor extenderte un poco en tus comentarios?.


----------



## Enterao (14 Sep 2010)

yo lo que digo es . puesto que una transferencia no es mas que hacer un apunte bancario o dos . ¿porque cobran un 0.1 % sobre la cantidad ? porque cojones va a cambiar el coste por ser mas dinero ? es que acaso mandan fardos de billetes al peso por seur o que ?

no es esto el mayor robo sin justificacion alguna que hay?


----------



## ooop000 (15 Sep 2010)

SNB sigue recomendado el Franco Suizo... pero está en máximos históricos y el crash del 2010 no acaba de venir nunca.

Que hacemos con nuestros pocos ahorrillos ?


----------



## rory (15 Sep 2010)

drfreeman dijo:


> SNB sigue recomendado el Franco Suizo... pero está en máximos históricos y el crash del 2010 no acaba de venir nunca.
> 
> Que hacemos con nuestros pocos ahorrillos ?



Yo estuve tentado de comprar en abril, pero lo alto que estaba me echó para atrás. Esperé el rebote del euro, pero se ha vuelto a desinflar. 

Toca esperar.


----------



## Pablo23 (15 Sep 2010)

Y si por ejemplo abrimos cuenta bancaria en Alemania con todos los pasos que has dicho, hay manera de sacar dinero desde aquí? Porque si dices que las filiales son de España, estarán dispuesta a darte el dinero aquí? Quiero decir, no te meterán impedimentos en las transferencias? O te dirán que vayas allí a buscarlo porque ES SU DINERO?


----------



## McFly (17 Oct 2010)

un hilo muy interesante, si señor, me lo acabo de zampar enterito.

Tengo unos amigos que trabajan en diferentes bancos de Suiza. Ella concretamente se dedica a buscar dinero en el extranjero. Hace un año estuvieron aqui en casa y estuvimos hablando de la posibilidad de abrir una cuenta en francos suizos y me dijo que no hay ningun problema, que se te daria una tarjeta visa para realizar compras y podria hacer transferencias a mi cuenta en España.
Sigo el foro desde 2006 y a dia de hoy estoy siguiendo los pasos de SNB y sus consejos, por ello mi tactica actual es amortizar deuda. Estoy cancelando mis creditos de forma anticipada a una velocidad interesante. A dia de hoy aun me quedan por amortizar 18000 de un personal y 34000 de una hipoteca por lo que aun no he empezado a desviar dinero a suiza. Tengo diversificado en bancolchon (por posible corralito), ibercaja, Santander y BBVA lo que voy ahorrando aparte de las cancelaciones anticipadas. A dia de hoy la prioridad es desapalancarme y en cuanto tenga 20.000 de los que me pueda olvidar los mando para Suiza. 

Ya os digo que mi amiga dice que no hay absolutamente ningun problema para hacerlo


----------



## SHyCP (17 Oct 2010)

Despues de comprobar asombrado como el Gobierno Argentino operó a finales de 2008 para robar a sus ciudadanos, no me merece confianza tener el dinero en ninguna entidad financiera del planeta.

Si recordais, la movida consistió en que el gobierno Argentino tenía que hacer frente a algunos pagos y no tenía pasta. Asi que miraron a quien robar y se dieron cuenta de que muchos Argentinos habían contratado planes de pensiones en paises extranjeros. 

Ni cortos de perezosos, el Gobierno dió orden de repatriar esos fondos en tres días "para garantizar qie no se perdieran" y una vez repatriados, los confiscó sustituyendolos por deuda pública de larga duración o cualquier papelin similar.

Algo parecido es lo que puede realizar cualquier Gobierno cuando se ve falto de fondos y tiene ciudadanos a los que robar.


----------



## outzider (17 Oct 2010)

No sé si le sirve a alguien pero desde hace tiempo mi estrategia para protegerme contra una más que posible salida o expulsión del euro consiste en tener todo el patrimonio invertido en acciones de grandes empresas alemanas. Estas acciones están depositadas en un banco español. Si nos salimos del euro estas acciones continuarán cotizando en Frankfurt en la moneda alemana, que ya sea el euro o el neomarco, siempre se revalorizaría espectacularmente respecto de la neopeseta o el euro sin Alemania.
Si llevan a cabo un corralito lo único que me van a coger es los cuatro euros que mantengo en la cuenta para ir pagando facturas.

Por cierto mis acciones alemanas ya se han revalorizado de forma importante. Las de Basf por ejemplo las tengo con un 40% de plusvalía.

En cuanto a los dividendos, te retienen en Alemania y luego en España, pero al hacer la declaración te desgravas por doble imposición todo lo retenido en Alemania, con lo cual la hacienda española te devuelve todo lo que te han retenido.

Así es la cosa de momento. En caso de cambiar algo también cambiaría yo mi estrategia.


----------



## leodra (17 Oct 2010)

McFly dijo:


> un hilo muy interesante, si señor, me lo acabo de zampar enterito.
> 
> Tengo unos amigos que trabajan en diferentes bancos de Suiza. Ella concretamente se dedica a buscar dinero en el extranjero. Hace un año estuvieron aqui en casa y estuvimos hablando de la posibilidad de abrir una cuenta en francos suizos y me dijo que no hay ningun problema, que se te daria una tarjeta visa para realizar compras y podria hacer transferencias a mi cuenta en España.
> Sigo el foro desde 2006 y a dia de hoy estoy siguiendo los pasos de SNB y sus consejos, por ello mi tactica actual es amortizar deuda. Estoy cancelando mis creditos de forma anticipada a una velocidad interesante. A dia de hoy aun me quedan por amortizar 18000 de un personal y 34000 de una hipoteca por lo que aun no he empezado a desviar dinero a suiza. Tengo diversificado en bancolchon (por posible corralito), ibercaja, Santander y BBVA lo que voy ahorrando aparte de las cancelaciones anticipadas. A dia de hoy la prioridad es desapalancarme y en cuanto tenga 20.000 de los que me pueda olvidar los mando para Suiza.
> ...




Disculpa, ¿podrías dar algún detalle más de cómo se debería realizar la operación?, ¿o tan sencillo como presentarse allí con el pasaporte?

Gracias.


----------



## micamor (17 Oct 2010)

Hola a todos, un hilo muy interesante, pero le faltan detalles.
Si me permitís voy hacer un resumen de la situación, expongo mi caso y las informaciones que tengo. Todas las informaciones han sido obtenidas en internet, aunque la semana que viene empiezo con las llamadas por teléfono, en Navidad tengo que tener el 66% de mi dinero fuera de España, es decir 33% en España, 33% en Suiza y 33% en Luxemburgo, todo legal. Ya que informaré al Banco de España después de abrirme las cuentas.

*¿Porqué uno quiere sacar el dinero fuera de España?*

Para opiniones colores, cada uno tiene sus prejuicios y miedos, y no tienen porque compartirse con el resto, aquí no se trata de ver si los miedos son reales o no. Yo quiero sacar mi dinero fuera de España porque no me fío del Sistema Español. (esto no tiene discusión es mi opinión y deseo, en este hilo hay mucha divagación sobre esto, que creo que no viene a cuento).

*¿Es legal sacar dinero fuera de España?*

Si después de abrirte la cuenta informas al Banco de España con el impreso que se menciona en este hilo, es completamente legal. (Se informa después de abrir la cuenta)

*¿Y si no quiero informar al Banco de España, como lo hago?*

Cuidadín que te puedes meter en un lío. Esto ya no es correcto, sin embargo si uno quiere hacerlo, simplemente se abre una cuenta en un país con secreto bancario y que no haga intercambio de información fiscal automático (Luxemburgo y Suiza por ejemplo), aunque estos países te realizarán una retención en origen del 20% Luxemburgo y 35% Suiza sobre los intereses que enviarán a España de forma anónima.

*¿Como me llevo el dinero al banco extranjero?*

Si has informado al Banco de España, pues mediante transferencia bancaria, si el país esta en el espacio SEPA, normalmente puede ser gratuita hasta 50.000 euros. Yo me he abierto una cuenta en Barclays con esa finalidad. (Muy interesante la cuenta _nada corriente_)
Si no quieres que nadie se entere, pues en maletín, pero esto tiene sus inconvenientes, si te pillan en la frontera con más de 10.000 (o algo así, no estoy seguro), te la cargas. O si te atracan, pues lo pierdes todo.

*¿Como me abro una cuenta en el extranjero?*

Dependiendo del banco y país, te pueden exigir presencia física o no. 
En ambos casos los documentos necesarios son:

- Pasaporte válido o copia certificada notarial si es sin presencia física.

- Justificación del domicilio. Algunos admiten un recibo, pero lo más correcto es certificado de empadronamiento.

- Certificado de tu estado de cuentas en tu entidad bancaria española. (Esto la verdad no tengo muy claro como se pide, el día que vaya yo a mi banco y le diga, hazme un certificado que me llevo todo el dinero al extranjero, no se yo??'.

*¿En que países me puedo abrir una cuenta?*

Primero en aquel que consideres más seguro. Aquí se habla mucho de Alemania. Yo personalmente me he inclinado por aquellos con mayor tradición financiera extranjera, por lo tanto dan facilidades para los no residentes, me selección Luxemburgo y Suiza (admito opiniones).

*¿Con que cantidad de dinero puedo abrir una cuenta?*

Eso depende del banco, en un banco normal, no ponen mínimos, aunque a partir de una cantidad (10.000 - 25.000), te quitan las comisiones (Ojo que algunas veces la comisión de mantenimiento puede ser superior a los intereses que te dan). Otra cosa es la banca privada, en este caso posiblemente tendremos que meter por encima de 50.000 o 100.000 euros.


*¿En que bancos?*

En Luxemburgo, he seleccionado Banque et Caisse d'Epargne de l'Etat, Luxembourg
En Suiza, estoy en ello.

*¿Que desventajas implica llevarse el dinero fuera?*

La primera es que aquí Activobank (por ejemplo) está dando un 4.5% de interés, allí dan entre el 0.5% y el 1.5% en el mejor de los casos.

La segunda, es que en caso de un default de España, puede que tampoco esté tan seguro el dinero fuera, ????. Pero si eso sucediese, supongo que más seguro que estando dentro.

*¿Que ventajas?*

En principio más seguridad, o por lo menos seguir los consejos de los sabios _"lo metas todos los huevos en la misma cesta"_.


Saludos, y espero que aquellos con experiencias reales las cuenten.


P.D.
Un detalle también comentado en este foro. La apertura de cuentas en un país extranjero no es instantánea como en España. Así que no ir con el dinero en el maletín, salvo que primero se haya negociado por teléfono.


----------



## Biel-cat (17 Oct 2010)

*dudas sobre acciones-ahorro*

Se ha dado por aqui una opción que parece ser es muy fácil y ha pasado a pies juntillas de largo de vuetra nariz de sabuesos (de buen rollo, chicos).

Si yo des de mi banco compro acciones del DEUTSCHE bank o de BASF, en caso de corralito las podria recuperar largándome a Alemania (RYANAIR seria nuestra salvacion) y allà recuperar el valor en NEOmarcos. 
Es asi de sencillo o soy tonto perdido?

Por cierto, en el DEustche bank de Girona me dijeron que su banco y el alemán no tienen nada que ver y que de abrir cuenta aquí y sacar dinero allà, nanai de la china.

Saludos, amigos


----------



## japiluser (18 Oct 2010)

rory dijo:


> En DB se puede abrir una cuenta en francos suizos por un 0,2% de comisión.
> 
> Se supone que no los tocarían, ¿no?
> 
> Moneda muy estable, refugio natural, etc.



Abrir una cuenta en francos zuizos no quiere decir que los reintegros sean en francos suizos.
Son cuentas "no convertibles"


----------



## micamor (18 Oct 2010)

Me permito divagar un poco.
La idea de plantearse sacar dinero fuera de España, el por un posible problema (por llamarlo de alguna manera). Voy a meditar como empezara el problema.

*¿Puede España hacer un default de la noche a la mañana?*

No lo creo, para eso deben pasar cosas gordas. Además Europa no la dejará, ya que el Euro se va la mierda de golpe y eso estoy seguro que Alemania no lo permite. Otra cosa, es una caída controlada, pero eso se verá venir.
Creo que el primer síntoma será el cierre de un banco.

*¿Esta mi dinero protegido en un Banco Español?*

Esta pregunta tiene truco, sí esta protegido por el fondo de garantía. Pero como caiga uno de los grandes, ¿Puede el fondo de garantía pagar esa deuda? ¿Puede el estado hacer frente al default de un banco de los grandes? Mi opinión es que no. Una vez cerrado un banco de los gordos, entonces es cuando las cosas se ponen negras. En ese momento, pueden limitar los reintegros, limitar las transferencias, (corralito) para que la gente no se amontone en las ventanillas y el resto de los bancos se queden sin líquido. Si en ese momento tengo mi dinero en España, estoy jodido, si lo tengo fuera, no tengo problemas. Aunque también aclarar, que si mi dinero lo tengo en un Banco que no hay caído, en principio recuperaré mi dinero, aunque posiblemente sea retenido para evitar la fuga masiva de capitales.

*¿Si tengo Libras o Franco Suizos en un banco en España, están asegurados?*

Tener otra moneda diferente al Euro, solo garantiza el cambio, es decir si el Euro cae en picado, entonces has acertado.

Pero, si hay un problema con los bancos españoles, lo mismo da que lo tengas en Libras o CHF.

Añadir también, que cualquier banco situado en España se rige por las leyes españolas, ya se llame DB o Barclays.


----------



## ooop000 (19 Oct 2010)

japiluser dijo:


> Abrir una cuenta en francos zuizos no quiere decir que los reintegros sean en francos suizos.
> Son cuentas "no convertibles"



Que quiere decir eso?.

Yo quería abrir una cuenta en francos suizos con openbank. En caso de default los francos suizos que tenga en esa cuenta, lo seguirán siendo al día siguiente, no?.


----------



## micamor (19 Oct 2010)

drfreeman dijo:


> Que quiere decir eso?.
> 
> Yo quería abrir una cuenta en francos suizos con openbank. En caso de default los francos suizos que tenga en esa cuenta, lo seguirán siendo al día siguiente, no?.



En mi opinión, hay dos conceptos diferentes: que caiga el euro, y/o caiga España. Si pensamos que van a caer los dos, entonces metemos nuestro dinero en una cuenta en Suiza. El inconveniente es que ahora el CHF está muy caro y se pierde mucho dinero al cambio. Por eso, yo he dicho en un post anterior que voy a repartir mis ahorros de forma proporcional entre: Suiza, Luxembourgo(euros) y España.

Si cae un banco con tus ahorros, da lo mismo que sean Euros o CHF. El problema es que el banco se queda sin dinero, y si no tiene dinero no puede devolverlo. Otra cosa, pueden ser las acciones, ya que técnicamente, el banco es el depositario de los títulos, y solamente debería traspasar esos títulos a otro gestor. Pero el dinero es dinero, independientemente de la moneda, otra cosa es que si el Euro cae en picado mejor tener CHF. La idea de comprar CHF no es nueva, ya se han adelantado otros, y por eso están tan caros.


----------



## mike69 (19 Oct 2010)

Hoygan me he leído el hilo enterito, y se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente:

Si quieren abrir una cuenta en Alemania, ¿de qué sirve hacer tranferencias desde España si con ello le están declarando el juego al BDE? Además le obligan a declarar el movimiento de capitales. Ya saben donde tenéis la pasta, estáis más controlaos que un cangrejo en un cubo.

Por otro lado:

Si en España se da el corralito, ¿estáis seguros al 100% que España no puede pedir la repatriación de los capitales "controlados"? ¿Estáis seguros de que Alemania no os puede confiscar vuestros depósitos por un impago de la deuda de España? ¿No estará interesada Alemania en devolver esos capitales a España, si ésta llega a un acuerdo para pagar la deuda a alemania?

Podría continuar pero se me hace cansino.

Moraleja: que tu mano izquierda no sepa lo que hace tu derecha.

Mejor opción: abrir cuenta en suiza pero haciendo ingresos en efectivo, nada de transferencias. Eso si, mientras que no se agrave la crisis y les den por perseguir a los paraísos fiscales (hace poco se ha hecho pública una lista de españolitos con cuenta en Suiza). Ya sabéis, poneros siempre en lo peor.

Perdonad las pajas mentales.


----------



## ignacio28 (19 Oct 2010)

mike69 dijo:


> Hoygan me he leído el hilo enterito, y se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente:
> 
> Si quieren abrir una cuenta en Alemania, ¿de qué sirve hacer tranferencias desde España si con ello le están declarando el juego al BDE? Además le obligan a declarar el movimiento de capitales. Ya saben donde tenéis la pasta, estáis más controlaos que un cangrejo en un cubo.
> 
> ...



Ese dinero al que te refieres NO es de españa como pais, es de un particular, por lo que no pueden confiscarlo como tu dices, y España como tu tambien dices NO puede pedir "repatriarlo" PORQUE no es un dinero del pais si no de un particular con nacionalidad españonla LEGALMENTE TRAMITADO, que es muy diferente, por lo tanto las respuestas son que ese dinero se queda en el banco aleman hasta que el titular de la cuenta lo quiera sacar en la moneda que tenga alemania en el momento de sacarlo del banco.


----------



## mike69 (20 Oct 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Ese dinero al que te refieres NO es de españa como pais, es de un particular, por lo que no pueden confiscarlo como tu dices, y España como tu tambien dices NO puede pedir "repatriarlo" PORQUE no es un dinero del pais si no de un particular con nacionalidad españonla LEGALMENTE TRAMITADO, que es muy diferente, por lo tanto las respuestas son que ese dinero se queda en el banco aleman hasta que el titular de la cuenta lo quiera sacar en la moneda que tenga alemania en el momento de sacarlo del banco.



Lee esto, puede anticipar lo que ocurrirá en un futuro no lejano:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...100-oro-hilo-oficial-3-a-212.html#post3370516

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...100-oro-hilo-oficial-3-a-212.html#post3370558

Quienes hacen las leyes imponen las reglas del juego.


----------



## pepinox (20 Oct 2010)

Lo que no tiene sentido es hacer el esfuerzo de abrir una cuenta en un banco en Alemania o Suiza, y luego notificar dicho acto al Banco de España.

Si estás fichado por el Estado Español, puede ocurrir que en caso de default del mismo, o salida/expulsión de Euro, el Estado Español llegue a acuerdos soberanos con otros Estados sobre qué hacer con los fondos de que son titulares sus súbditos en esos otros Estados. Y ante un acuerdo/pacto en ese sentido entre dos Estados Soberanos, el súbdito español titular de la cuenta en el extranjero ya puede irse preparando para comerse los mocos.

Sacar el dinero de España, ha de ser, como dice el conforero mike69, sin que tu mano izquierda sepa lo que hace tu mano derecha. Es decir, en la sombra. Lo contrario, es ganas de perder el tiempo jugando al parchís.


----------



## ignacio28 (21 Oct 2010)

pepinox dijo:


> Lo que no tiene sentido es hacer el esfuerzo de abrir una cuenta en un banco en Alemania o Suiza, y luego notificar dicho acto al Banco de España.
> 
> Si estás fichado por el Estado Español, puede ocurrir que en caso de default del mismo, o salida/expulsión de Euro, el Estado Español llegue a acuerdos soberanos con otros Estados sobre qué hacer con los fondos de que son titulares sus súbditos en esos otros Estados. Y ante un acuerdo/pacto en ese sentido entre dos Estados Soberanos, el súbdito español titular de la cuenta en el extranjero ya puede irse preparando para comerse los mocos.
> 
> Sacar el dinero de España, ha de ser, como dice el conforero mike69, sin que tu mano izquierda sepa lo que hace tu mano derecha. Es decir, en la sombra. Lo contrario, es ganas de perder el tiempo jugando al parchís.



por suerte , eso que dices no es cierto.


----------



## micamor (21 Oct 2010)

Yo me he pasado largo tiempo pensando si llevarme el dinero de forma legal o no.
Aquí van mis conclusiones:

*Abrir cuenta sin notificar a hacienda*

Efectivamente es la forma más anónima, pero añade también algunos inconvenientes:
tener que llevar el dinero personalmente, lo cual tiene su riesgo. Y para los que somos cobardes, hacer algo ilegal, nos cuesta un poco. Admito las reflexiones realizadas anteriormente, pero un banco en un país extranjero con tradición financiera no va a permitir que otro gobierno les quite el dinero a sus clientes, ya que el tal caso, se viene a bajo su negocio. 

*Abrir una cuenta en el extranjero de forma legal*

Posiblemente pueda abrirla sin desplazarme (algunos bancos lo admiten), mando el dinero por transferencia (me sale gratis). El problema viene, cuando hacienda ponga un impuesto por patrimonio, aunque mi cantidad es poca, pero es posible que hacienda ponga el impuesto sobre todo el patrimonio, sin mínimo, en ese caso debo pagar impuestos.

*El truco del almendruco*

Me abro dos cuentas en el extranjero, una la declaro y la otra no.
Mando mi dinero a la cuenta declarada, una vez allí, lo reenvío a la cuenta no declarada. Como los bancos tienen secreto bancario, hacienda ni se entera. Si hacienda me abre una investigación, les digo que me lo he gastado en put..., y que no me han hecho factura.
Inconvenientes: Que la cuenta legal en el extranjero sin dinero, puede llegar a pagar hasta 12 euros/mensuales de gastos de mantenimiento.

*Segundo truco del almendruco*

Abrirse una cuenta bancaria en el extranjero sin notificar nada. Abrirse una cuenta de operativa forex en un broker extranjero (es que ahora me estoy interesando en este tema). Envío mi dinero al broker, hago un par de operaciones para entretenerme sin riesgo, y luego me traspaso el dinero a mi cuenta bancaria en el extranjero. Si hacienda me pregunta, pues le diré que he perdido todo mi dinero en el negocio forex.
Todo esto, son artimañas, par no tener que llevar el maletín y hacerlo todo sin moverme de casa.


----------



## terelu (21 Oct 2010)

UNa pregunta que creo que ya ha salido alguna vez.
En las webs de especulación de divisas, commodities... las cuentas que te abres son en dolares o libras. 
¿es viable crearse una cuenta de trader sin tocarla? (en un trader fiable of course)
de esa manera ¿el dinero estaría fuera de españa?
¿como se contabilizarían los impuestos?

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## micamor (21 Oct 2010)

terelu dijo:


> ..
> En las webs de especulación de divisas, commodities... las cuentas que te abres son en dolares o libras.
> ¿es viable crearse una cuenta de trader sin tocarla? (en un trader fiable of course)
> de esa manera ¿el dinero estaría fuera de españa?
> ...




Las cuentas pueden ser en cualquier divisa importante (dolar, euro, yen, libra, Franco Suizo y alguna más), depende del brokers.

Si es viable crear una cuenta y no tocarla. Algunos Brokers cobran por sacar el dinero, otros no.

El dinero en una cuenta brokers no genera intereses. Las ganancias si realizas especulación, se contabiliza como incremento patrimonial (capital) en la declaración de la renta.

Es seguro tener el dinero, depende que brokers.
Ejemplos: dukascopy y migbank, son brokers suizos, allí la legislación les exige que tengan licencia bancaria para operar en divisas. Aunque prefiero un banco normal y corriente.


Pero, en esta vida hay pocas cosas seguras.


----------



## pepinox (21 Oct 2010)

micamor dijo:


> *El truco del almendruco*
> 
> Me abro dos cuentas en el extranjero, una la declaro y la otra no.
> Mando mi dinero a la cuenta declarada, una vez allí, lo reenvío a la cuenta no declarada. Como los bancos tienen secreto bancario, hacienda ni se entera. Si hacienda me abre una investigación, les digo que me lo he gastado en put..., y que no me han hecho factura.
> Inconvenientes: Que la cuenta legal en el extranjero sin dinero, puede llegar a pagar hasta 12 euros/mensuales de gastos de mantenimiento.



Esto ya es otra cosa. Ese truco del almendruco puede funcionar si lo haces en Suiza y la cuenta declarada y la no-declarada las tienes en bancos distintos. En Alemania, ni siquiera eso creo que en caso de default hispanistaní te salvaría de verte saqueado...


----------



## Thom son (21 Oct 2010)

pepinox dijo:


> Esto ya es otra cosa. Ese truco del almendruco puede funcionar si lo haces en Suiza y la cuenta declarada y la no-declarada las tienes en bancos distintos. En Alemania, ni siquiera eso creo que en caso de default hispanistaní te salvaría de verte saqueado...




En la UE los bancos pasan información a la Hacienda española puesto que, si no eres residente allí, no te pueden retener impuestos sobre los intereses..


----------



## micamor (21 Oct 2010)

Thom son dijo:


> En la UE los bancos pasan información a la Hacienda española puesto que, si no eres residente allí, no te pueden retener impuestos sobre los intereses..



No todos. Aquí en la lista todo el mundo habla de Alemania, efectivamente Alemania y otros muchos sí pasan información automática.

Luxemburgo y Suiza, que creo que me he leído toda su legislación (yo hablo Francés por eso me he interesado por estos), no pasan información automática. Mantienen el secreto bancario.

En lo único que han cedido por las últimas presiones, es que si solicitan la información de un cliente que ha cometido fraude, ellos se la dan. Pero, no admiten la pesca indiscriminada de defraudadores, es decir, deben de solicitan la información del cliente, especificando que tipo de fraude, en que banco, que tipo de cuenta, y posiblemente la marca de los calzoncillos.

También han cedido en que cobrarán un impuesto a los beneficios (intereses, dividendos) del 35% en Suisa y del 20% (hasta 30/06/2011) y después lo aumentarán posiblemente al 35%, en Luxemburgo. Estos impuesto los enviarán de forma anónima a la hacienda Española. Hay que tener en cuenta que en España los impuestos de ganancia del capital son del 19-21%, por lo tanto al tener el dinero allí pagamos más impuestos, en estos conceptos. 

Y si ya me apretáis el Zapato, pues uno se puede abrir cuentas en las islas del canal: Jersey, Guernsey, y Le Man, todas ellas paraísos fiscales, hasta el Santander tiene sucursal en una de ellas.


----------



## MUGALARI (22 Oct 2010)

Una pregunta.¿si tienes una cuenta en Francia que te da intereses y no te retienen como tienes que operar con el fisco españlol ?¿Lo tienes que declarar? ¿Como?
¿Y si pasas Y te haces el loco ?


----------



## Cassius (22 Oct 2010)

Micamor, lo que comentas sobre las retenciones anonimas es ciert, peeeero, hecha la ley hecha la trampa.

Me explico:

Estas retenciones son fruto de acuerdos entre paises que detallan especificamente que tipo de productos son susceptibles de ser sometidos a retencion. Los bancos, que viven de esto, lo han solventado con artificios semanticos o financieros de tal forma que si un fondo de inversion, por ejemplo, es producto para retenerte, ellos introducen pequeños cambios en la operativa y en el nombre para que no caiga dentro de la ley y tan contentos.

A veces, algo blanco, liquido y que esta en una botella no es leche....


----------



## micamor (22 Oct 2010)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Una pregunta.¿si tienes una cuenta en Francia que te da intereses y no te retienen como tienes que operar con el fisco españlol ?¿Lo tienes que declarar? ¿Como?
> ¿Y si pasas Y te haces el loco ?




Gracias Cassius por el comentario.

Vamos a ver MUGALARI:
En Europa hay dos tipos de países, los que pasan información fiscal automática, y los que no. Francia y Alemania pasan información fiscal automática. Ellos no te retienen, pero envían tus ganancias a la hacienda española, así que tienes que declararlas aquí. Hasta es fácil, que incluso en el borrador de la declaración, te lo incluya hacienda. Y si no lo declaras, hacienda te pillará fácil. Según mi opinión, y lo veo muy claro, hay que elegir un país no realice intercambio automático de datos fiscales. 

Como muy bien dice Cassius, los países con tradición financiera, intentarán todos los trucos para no perder el negocio. Incluso yo me he encontrado en la web de bancos extranjeros, destacar el mensaje de "nosotros no pasamos información fiscal automática".


----------



## Metge (22 Oct 2010)

Wwwwwwwwsww


----------



## Metge (22 Oct 2010)

Wwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Leño (22 Oct 2010)

micamor dijo:


> Gracias Cassius por el comentario.
> 
> Vamos a ver MUGALARI:
> En Europa hay dos tipos de países, los que pasan información fiscal automática, y los que no. Francia y Alemania pasan información fiscal automática. Ellos no te retienen, pero envían tus ganancias a la hacienda española, así que tienes que declararlas aquí. Hasta es fácil, que incluso en el borrador de la declaración, te lo incluya hacienda. Y si no lo declaras, hacienda te pillará fácil. Según mi opinión, y lo veo muy claro, hay que elegir un país no realice intercambio automático de datos fiscales.



Hola, ya he lanzado la idea un par de veces antes, pero nadie recoge el guante. Veamos, si la cuenta en Alemania-Francia no genera ni un euro (e incluso decrece el importe debido a alguna comisión) Hacienda no recibe nada, ni información ni el correspondiente 19-21%. Una cuenta corriente a la vista, sin inversiones ni depósitos ni nada de nada en entos países, también podría pasar desapercibida, ya que no existen rendimientos del capital. Qué opinais de esto?


----------



## micamor (22 Oct 2010)

Leño dijo:


> Hola, ya he lanzado la idea un par de veces antes, pero nadie recoge el guante. Veamos, si la cuenta en Alemania-Francia no genera ni un euro (e incluso decrece el importe debido a alguna comisión) Hacienda no recibe nada, ni información ni el correspondiente 19-21%. Una cuenta corriente a la vista, sin inversiones ni depósitos ni nada de nada en entos países, también podría pasar desapercibida, ya que no existen rendimientos del capital. Qué opinais de esto?



La idea nos es mala, pero como tengas la mala suerte que te genera 1 céntimo de interés, como la transmisión de información se realiza automática (es decir informaticamente) como 1>0, pues, información para la hacienda española.

P.D. Aunque en el extranjero dan poco, pero 0,75% o 1%, también es un dinero para no despreciar.


----------



## foreskin (22 Oct 2010)

Thom son dijo:


> En la UE los bancos pasan información a la Hacienda española puesto que, si no eres residente allí, no te pueden retener impuestos sobre los intereses..



No siempre. Mi mujer es francesa, reside aquí y no le llega ninguna información de sus cuentas francesas a la hacienda española.


----------



## micamor (22 Oct 2010)

foreskin dijo:


> No siempre. Mi mujer es francesa, reside aquí y no le llega ninguna información de sus cuentas francesas a la hacienda española.



Una pregunta, la cuenta que tiene en Francia se la abrió como ciudadana Europea residiendo en España, o bien se la abrió dando una dirección francesa.
A la hora de abrir cuentas, hay algunos matices, al ser francesa puede que se la abrieran como ciudadana francesa. OJO al dato.

También admito que tengas razón, que puede ser perfectamente, ya que hacienda no se entera de todo.


----------



## Consiliarius (27 Oct 2010)

He estado observando atentamente muchos comentarios de foristas en este sitio y en otros, por lo que he leído, muchos de los comentarios que se hacían estaban referidos a las complicaciones de abrir cuantas en Inglaterra por parte de un particular o al momento de abrir una empresa en Inglaterra.
En algunos casos incluso se citaban entidades bancarias españolas que al recibir las inquietudes por parte de sus clientes les decían: “si no tenéis una empresa no podéis haceros una cuanta en Inglaterra y formar una empresa en Inglaterra es prácticamente imposible si eres extranjero”. Incluso en el mejor de los cazos señalaban: “la única forma de hacer una cuenta en ese país es que os hagáis un viaje hasta Londres y la abráis directamente allí”. Y toda una serie de incoherencias verdaderamente tristes por parte de personal incapaz, que solo brega por el banco para el cual trabajan y no por el cliente.
Tengo para deciros algunas cosas referidas a esta cuestión:
Tengo una empresa en Inglaterra que la he armado desde España sin viajar ni una sola vez a este país, la empresa la he montado en un tiempo record de dos semanas y con una suma de dinero verdaderamente irrisoria... (comparado con los tiempos que se toman las entidades públicas españolas para estos fines y con el dinero que conlleva crear una anónima o una limitada en territorio español, ni hablar de los impuestos elevadísimos que hay que pagar). 
Naturalmente, sin los conocimientos apropiados del idioma es prácticamente imposible pensar en obtener una cuanta o una empresa en Inglaterra. Pero para la gente que no maneja el idioma, existen algunos profesionales que se ocupan de todos estos temas por unos honorarios verdaderamente modestos a la hora de medir los beneficios que se obtienen por conseguir cualquiera de estas dos cosas en Inglaterra. 
Mi experiencia lo confirma. Me dedico a la importación y exportación de cereales, de todos y hacia todos los países del mundo. En este nicho de mercado, el fisco español se hace grandes comilonas con los impuestos y ni hablar de la máxima inoperancia y falta de experiencia en este ámbito por parte de los bancos españoles, las complicaciones eran a diario y verdaderamente era desgastante. Buscando por la red una solución al tema banco e impuestos, hace alrededor de un año y medio, me he encontrado en un foro parecido a este, con un Doctor en Ciencias Económicas que se dedicaba precisamente a solucionar estos temas... Al principio pensaba que era un charlatán o lo que es peor un estafador, pero al poco tiempo y después de corroborar las cosas que me decía, me di cuenta que era un profesional en el tema... Claro, imaginaos que viene un desconocido y os dice que podéis montar una empresa 100% inglesa en dos semanas con un capital mínimo y o una cuenta en el mismo país por una suma también irrisoria... Demasiado bueno para ser cierto... Por lo cual al principio fui medio reacio al tema... Cuando por fin me decidí a contratar sus servicios, me di cuenta que este señor no era un fantasma, muy por el contrario, era uno de los profesionales que trabajaba en un gran estudio contable y una financiera bastante grande de Londres. Y os aseguro que el profesionalismo con el que se manejó en su momento y aún hoy se sigue manejando para con migo, es destacable. Lo que más me ha llamado la atención de este hombre y de las entidades públicas y privadas Inglesas es: su exactitud de plazos, rapidez de procedimiento y verdadero conocimiento financiero y legal a nivel internacional. Experiencia que se hace traslativa a los empleados de Company House (entidad estatal inglesa en la que se registran las empresas y se dan los permisos comerciales), hasta los empleados del banco privado en el que abrí la cuanta... Se trata de una experiencia verdaderamente confortable y os aseguro que es recomendable a cualquier persona particular que desee abrir una cuenta en ese país o a un empresario cansado que le saquen demasiado por impuestos... Más allá de las ventajas que representa ser una empresa inglesa o tener una cuenta en Inglaterra. 
No tengo reservas para daros la información, a los que la solicitéis, de este estudio para que os pongáis en contacto y podáis solucionar vuestros problemas. Gente muy recomendable y seria.


----------



## Cassius (4 Nov 2010)

Un pequeño apunte sobre inversion dentro de una cuenta en el extranjero: como ya sabeis y se comentado hasta la saciedad, los fondos de inversion de los bancos son empleados por estos en funcion de sus intereses, no en los del cliente; bien es cierto que las practicas bancarias suizas y alemanas estan a un mundo de distancia de las que se realizan en Hispanistan, pero nunca hay que descartar que se produzca conflicto de intereses y que le gestor lo resuelva barriendo para casa. Para evitar este problema, deberiamos disponer de un banco que no posea participaciones industriales ni cotice en bolsa; es difil encontrarlo pero bien cerquita hay una opcion que no he visto comentada: Andorra.


----------



## Pepinho (4 Nov 2010)

Otra variable simple:
En Febrero, compre acciones de BMW y sin más preocupación. 
Hoy, valen el doble. 
Ni por mucho madrugar, amanece más temprano.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Nov 2010)

Cassius dijo:


> Un pequeño apunte sobre inversion dentro de una cuenta en el extranjero: como ya sabeis y se comentado hasta la saciedad, los fondos de inversion de los bancos son empleados por estos en funcion de sus intereses, no en los del cliente; bien es cierto que las practicas bancarias suizas y alemanas estan a un mundo de distancia de las que se realizan en Hispanistan, pero nunca hay que descartar que se produzca conflicto de intereses y que le gestor lo resuelva barriendo para casa. Para evitar este problema, deberiamos disponer de un banco que no posea participaciones industriales ni cotice en bolsa; es difil encontrarlo pero bien cerquita hay una opcion que no he visto comentada: Andorra.



no te lo aconsejo...no estan muy bien...


----------



## Cassius (4 Nov 2010)

¿CUal de ellos? No me asustes... ienso:


----------



## micamor (5 Nov 2010)

Metge dijo:


> El problema de ir con "el cash" es que *no puedes llevar más de 10.000 euros*, si te revisan (como a un colega que quería comprar un coche en alemania) puedes tener problemas.
> 
> ¿Curioso no?
> 
> Salu2




De todo lo que llevo estudiado, los mejores países en Europa son Luxemburgo y Suiza, con mucha diferencia, por no decir los únicos interesantes.

Efectivamente no se pueden pasar más de 10000 euros por la frontera sin declarar. Aunque estoy  si necesito pasar 40.000 euros, los declaro y digo que me los voy a gastar en put*s de lujo.


----------



## Cassius (5 Nov 2010)

En realidad, puedes llevar todo el dinero que te de la gana....declarandolo. Como bien dices, Micamor, nadie puede oponerse a que te gastes la pasta como quieras ( aunque a este paso....) siempre y cuando puedas demostrar su procedencia, que es el problema con el dinero negro o procedente de actividades ilegales.


----------



## micamor (5 Nov 2010)

Yo soy un asalariado igual que mi mujer, hemos sido ciudadanos ejemplares: del 100% ganado, el 60% a gastos y 40% para ahorros. Todos mis ahorros son perfectamente legales. Actualmente, yo soy de los pesimista, no veo la solución por ningún sitio, pienso sinceramente que esto se va a pique, empezando por los bancos. Después de 20 años ahorrando me dolería un huevo perder mi dinero. Por eso me lo quiero llevar fuera.

Además, OJO, que pronto vendrá el impuesto del patrimonio, ja ja.
Este gobierno tiene que sacar dinero de donde sea, no sabe que también existe la solución de gastar menos.


----------



## jmoraf (5 Nov 2010)

micamor dijo:


> Yo soy un asalariado igual que mi mujer, hemos sido ciudadanos ejemplares: del 100% ganado, el 60% a gastos y 40% para ahorros. Todos mis ahorros son perfectamente legales. Actualmente, yo soy de los pesimista, no veo la solución por ningún sitio, pienso sinceramente que esto se va a pique, empezando por los bancos. *Después de 20 años ahorrando me dolería un huevo perder mi dinero*. Por eso me lo quiero llevar fuera.
> 
> Además, OJO, que pronto vendrá el impuesto del patrimonio, ja ja.
> Este gobierno tiene que sacar dinero de donde sea, no sabe que también existe la solución de gastar menos.



el dinero hay que moverlo, porque tenerlo en una cuenta en un banco sólo lleva a la pérdida de los ahorros,

por ejemplo, con el cambio al Euro: un café que costaba 100 Ptas pasó a costar 166 Ptas.. pero los ahorros en el banco no subieron en la misma proporción.. y si ya pensamos en lo que costaba un piso y en lo que cuesta ahora la pérdida ha sido brutal ::


yo me fiaría más de un país con una balanza comercial positiva (para tener una cuenta bancaria ahí), pero aparte, el dinero hay que moverlo porque la inflación (y lo que no llaman inflación) se lo va comiendo


----------



## pepinox (7 Nov 2010)

micamor dijo:


> Yo soy un asalariado igual que mi mujer, hemos sido ciudadanos ejemplares: del 100% ganado, el 60% a gastos y 40% para ahorros. Todos mis ahorros son perfectamente legales. Actualmente*, yo soy de los pesimista,* no veo la solución por ningún sitio, pienso sinceramente que esto se va a pique, empezando por los bancos. Después de 20 años ahorrando me dolería un huevo perder mi dinero. Por eso me lo quiero llevar fuera.



No te preocupes demasiado. Eres relativamente nuevo en el foro, y lo que sientes ahora lo hemos sentido todos.

Luego pasan los años, todo sigue mal pero nada peta. Entonces te das cuenta de que estamos ante una crisis a la japonesa, y que Alemania nos va a guardar el culo.

Duerme tranquilo.

Y si pasa lo peor, sacando el dinero fuera de España no conseguirás nada, a no ser te fueras tú también fuera del país para no volver. De lo contrario, tener el dinero fuera en caso de "gran petada" no te serviría de nada.


----------



## reydmus (25 Nov 2010)

Alguien sabe si las cuentas del comerzbank tienen algun tipo de comision???

Alguien tiene alguna???


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (25 Nov 2010)

Estoy mirando y me interesa la opción de Luxemburgo por aquello de no tener que cambiar de moneda y perder dinero con dicho cambio...¿Alguien tiene cuenta en Luxemburgo?


----------



## micamor (26 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Estoy mirando y me interesa la opción de Luxemburgo por aquello de no tener que cambiar de moneda y perder dinero con dicho cambio...¿Alguien tiene cuenta en Luxemburgo?



Todavía no, pero falta poco.
De momento en el BNP Paribas me han confirmado que me la hacen sin problemas, solamente tengo que ir allí personalmente. Siempre que sea cuenta de ahorros. Banque BGL BNP Paribas Luxembourg. 
Aunque a mi me gusta más el Banque et Caisse d'Epargne de l'Etat, Luxembourg aunque de momento me han puesto alguna pega.

Estas son las dos opciones interesantes que hay en Luxemburgo.
Si quieres ver todos los bancos, los tienes en:
Homepage | ABBL

Además en cualquier de ellos, puedes tener los ahorros en cualquier divisa o en una mezcla de ellas, aunque en ese caso los intereses son mínimos.


----------



## micamor (26 Nov 2010)

Yo como país refugio aparte de Suiza, defiendo Luxemburgo. Aunque otros muchos de este foro hablan de Alemania.

He aquí unos datos.

Mapa de contagio de la eurozona: éstos son los países que más preocupan al mercado,Datos macroeconómicos, economía y política - Expansión.com


----------



## rory (6 Dic 2010)

Yo tengo cuenta en el DB España hace meses, en previsión de abrir una en Alemania.

La duda que me asalta ahora es que, de cara a hacienda, si lo haces por transferencia, es fácil saber a dónde ha ido el dinero.´Ahí te tienen pillado.


----------



## J&L (7 Dic 2010)

reydmus dijo:


> Alguien sabe si las cuentas del comerzbank tienen algun tipo de comision???
> 
> Alguien tiene alguna???



Sí. La comisión es más barata que la del DB, por ejemplo. En resumen:



Commerzbank 

Através de su filial COMDIRECT .... puedes abrir la cuenta online en comdirect bank AG, ellos mandarían la documentación al consulado alemán dónde verificarían tu identidad (similar a lo que habría que hacer en una sucursal de DB) 

Ventaja: Comisiones muy baratas 
Inconveniente: Apertura de la cuenta más farragosa, y no tiene sucursales tipo ING Direct 

Tiene oficinas físicas solo en Madrid y Barcelona (al menos hace unos pocos meses):

Commerzbank Aktiengesellschaft Sucursal en España
Paseo de la Castellana 110
E - 28046 Madrid
Tel.: +34 91 572.47.00
Fax: +34 91 572.48.21
Email: madrid@commerzbank.com

Commerzbank Aktiengesellschaft Sucursal en España
Oficina Barcelona
C/Consell de Cent 357-359
E-08007 Barcelona
Tel.: +34 93 496.10.10
Fax: +34 93 487.66.33
Email: barcelona@commerzbank.com

…………….

ESPAÑA

https://www.commerzbank.es/es/main.htm


----------



## noviercas2010 (7 Dic 2010)

Yo soy de los que se ha decantado por Francia. Por ahora sin queja y todo muy correcto. Esperemos que no haya que lamentarse.


----------



## madmaxmasalla (2 Mar 2011)

joder y yop q me consideraba pesimista
me veo ahora mas bien en pesimista moderado!

Bueno a falta de verificar, el BBVA en Francia es un banco Frances
es decir q si tienes una cuenta en Francia en principio 
no les puedes pedir pasta para una vivienda en Ejpaña

Ojala se pudiera! comprar una casa en ejpaña con un credito gavacho
ñam ñam(bueno solo les pediria el 50% como mucho por descontao, el resto a tocateja)

casi seguro, te tienes q abrir una cuenta en el BBVA Ejpañol
con lo cual, como residente Frances no veo la ventaja

para eso me la habro donde me salga el nabo o sigo con la cuentecilla de la cajita de ahorros ejpañola q no chape cuando me exilie

lo verificare, bueno mi mujer q es a quien le encanta hacer estas gestiones

en cuanto al tema de los papelitos: 
tengo q ser consecuente con mis ideales
por lo tanto, insisto en bancolchon modernamente conocido como caja fuerte
lo ideal es ser algo manitas y si teneis una casa mejor
asi la podreis esconder adecuadamente(hay que hacer un poquito de obra)


----------



## japiluser (12 May 2011)

Buen reflote!


----------



## ignacio28 (13 May 2011)

Me gustaria preguntar un par de dudas acerca del tema por si alguien puede aclararme las ideas:

- como tributan los intereses generados de las cuentas en el extranjero? se declaran? ya figuran en la declaracion, si no figuran se han de declarar?

- cual es la cantidad maxima legal que puedes tener en una cuenta en el extranjero? entiendase como extranjero un pais comunitario por supuesto, alemania para mas señas.

gracias por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## Taxidermista (13 May 2011)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Me gustaria preguntar un par de dudas a cerca del tema



Me gustaria preguntar un par de dudas acerca del tema


----------



## noviercas2010 (13 May 2011)

ignacio28 dijo:


> Me gustaria preguntar un par de dudas a cerca del tema por si alguien puede aclararme las ideas:
> 
> - como tributan los intereses generados de las cuentas en el extranjero? se declaran? ya figuran en la declaracion, si no figuran se han de declarar?
> 
> ...



1. Depende del tipo de producto que contrates. Se supone que si tienes una cuenta remunerada o cosa por el estilo el banco se encarga de dar parte a la hacienda que te corresponde.

2.Dentro de la UE puedes tener en cuentas en otros países lo que te de la gana, aunque estás obligada a avisar a Hacienda cuando la candidad económica de una cuenta supere los 60.000€.

Se valoran correcciones de otros foreros si corresponden 




Taxidermista dijo:


> Me gustaria preguntar un par de dudas acerca del tema



:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## japiluser (13 May 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Me gustaria preguntar un par de dudas acerca del tema



Taxi ...... no seas tan exigente con el personal!


----------



## Taxidermista (13 May 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> Taxi ...... no seas tan exigente con el personal!



Hay que echarle una mano al Talibán de vez en cuando que está desbordado.


----------



## pepinox (13 May 2011)

noviercas2010 dijo:


> 2.Dentro de la UE puedes tener en cuentas en otros países lo que te de la gana, aunque estás obligada a avisar a Hacienda cuando la candidad económica de una cuenta supere los 60.000€.



Si das aviso a la Hacienda española de que tienes una cuenta bancaria en el extranjero con un depósito de importancia, ten por seguro que en caso de corralito el Estado "repatriará" tus fondos y los someterá a dicho corralito, vía "acuerdos de cooperación" entre "Estados soberanos" y sus bancos respectivos, y tal y tal.

A ver si te piensas que si cumples las normas que ellos han puesto, te vas a librar de que ellos de ten por el culo como a todo mindundi cumplidor, en llegando la hora de los pantalones bajados...

La gente es que es MUY inocente. :


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 May 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Si das aviso a la Hacienda española de que tienes una cuenta bancaria en el extranjero con un depósito de importancia, ten por seguro que en caso de corralito el Estado "repatriará" tus fondos y los someterá a dicho corralito, vía "acuerdos de cooperación" entre "Estados soberanos" y sus bancos respectivos, y tal y tal



¿Conoces algún precedente de eso? (en Argentina, por ejemplo, donde creo que se "salvaron" los argentinos que pusieron su dinero fuera del país). Creo que no existe. 

Dudo muchísimo que hagan tal cosa: Sería un robo flagrante y haría perder confianza en el sistema bancario del país que aceptase esos acuerdos con España.

En todo caso, Suiza me da aún más garantías de que NO harían eso, ya que los suizos viven en parte de la confianza en sus bancos y no están tan entrampados con España como (digamos) Alemania.

Aprovecho para recordar el precedente de que Ruíz Mateos resucitó (en mala hora) a Rumasa con sus propiedades fuera de España (Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido...), que aunque fueron reclamadas por el estado español los tribunales dictaminaron que su dueño era José María Ruíz Mateos.


----------



## pepinox (13 May 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Conoces algún precedente de eso? (en Argentina, por ejemplo, donde creo que se "salvaron" los argentinos que pusieron su dinero fuera del país). Creo que no existe.



¿Conoces algún precedente del FROB? ¿Conoces algún precedente de la conversión de Cajas en Bancos? ¿Conoces algún precedente de 5 millones de parados en Hispanistán? ¿Conoces algún precedente del Plan E?

Los argentinos que salvaron sus dólares se los llevaron fuera del país en sacos, o los transfirieron a bancos extranjeros en el extranjero sin dar aviso al Estado Argentino.


----------



## legio (14 May 2011)

A comprar oro y plata y almacenarlo en casita!!!!


----------



## silverwindow (14 May 2011)

Olvidaros de cuentas en UE.Tener la pasta en Alemania o en cualquier otro banco UE no es seguro para nada a dia de hoy y menos si es con conocimento del BDE. Las cosas estan cambiando ahora mismo..Ya se habla de "cambiar" Schengen. Ya sabemos lo que quieren "cambiar", la libre circulacion de bienes y personas, sobretodo de bienes. Si las cosas se ponen feas de verdad, el politiquillo de turno de Hispanistan no tardara ni 3 dias en apropiarse de vuesto dinero en UE.Estais fichadisimos por el BDE y el gobierno Aleman. ME parece muy interesante lo que dijo un forero de las cuentas en CHIna.Ahi no llegan.





Hamiho Desenladrillador dijo:


> *Doy otra opcion, doy dos en realidad:*
> 1- abrir una cuenta en el CMB China Merchants Bank.
> 2- pero otra opcion es abrir una en el HSBC de Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbuoso (14 May 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo, China sería el único refugio seguro, con esos no se atreven los chiquilicuatres europeos ni yanquis.......

Aún así, siempre queda la opción de "bancolchón".........


----------



## donjulio (14 May 2011)

*Cuenta en Alemania*

Os cuento mi caso

Viajé a Alemania por motivos de trabajo el pasado mes de enero y aproveché la coyuntura para abrir una cuenta en el DB de Alemania. Únicamente me pidieron el DNI y allí quedó abierta. El coste por trimestre de la cuenta es de 5 euros/trimestre. A cambio tengo una tarjeta de debito en DB que puedo utilizar para sacar pasta de la cuenta desde España o cualquier otro pais de la UE. Incluso tienen convenios con entidades a nivel mundial.


Posteriormente he realizado por internet desde mi banco alguna transferencia a esta cuenta y todo ok (eso si, mediante el código IBAN asociado a la cuenta).

Otro tema fue el de comunicar al BDE la existencia de la cuenta. Como ya se comentó de sobra en este hilo hay que enviar el certificado DD1 al BDE con la información de la cuenta. Pues así hice, lo imprimí, lo rellené y lo mandé. Al cabo de unos días me llama un funcionario del BDE y me comunica que me he equivocado, que tengo que solicitarlo desde la página del BDE y ellos me envían el impreso con un número que ellos le dan para rellenarlo yo posteriormente y remitirlo. Pues así hice y al cabo de unos días recibí en mi domicilio el comprobante sellado.

Una cosa que me comentaron los del BDE es que aunque existe por ley la obligación de comunicar al BDE la apertura o cancelación en el extranjero de la cuenta en el plazo de un mes, realmente la gente no lo cumple, les llegan cuentas en ocasiones abiertas en la década de los noventa y no pasa nada... Otra cosa que me comentaron es que en el plazo de dos años o así se va a quitar la obligatoriedad de tener que informar al BDE por la apertura/cancelación de cuentas en el extranjero, tan sólo será necesario para importes superiores a 3.000.000 millones de euros.

UN detalle, el departamento del BDE que lleva todo este tema es el de estadística (por si os vale de algo el dato).


Saludos.


----------



## Platón (14 May 2011)

donjulio dijo:


> Otra cosa que me comentaron es que en el plazo de dos años o así se va a quitar la obligatoriedad de tener que informar al BDE por la apertura/cancelación de cuentas en el extranjero, tan sólo será necesario para importes superiores a *3.000.000 millones de euros*.



Por algo seráienso:, puente de plata para que los peces gordos expatrien sin ningún tipo de atranco :8:ienso:


----------



## amenhotep (14 May 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Si das aviso a la Hacienda española de que tienes una cuenta bancaria en el extranjero con un depósito de importancia, ten por seguro que en caso de corralito el Estado "repatriará" tus fondos y los someterá a dicho corralito



Si hay un corralito de las cuentas nacionales en euros y conversión forzada a neopeseta ¿afectaría a las cuentas en bancos nacionales en dólares? 
Hombre, ya se que por poder pueden hasta expropiarte la casa, pero lo más lógico es que el corralito fuera sólo para las cuentas en euros que son las inmensamente mayoritarias ¿no?


----------



## noviercas2010 (14 May 2011)

donjulio dijo:


> Os cuento mi caso
> 
> Viajé a Alemania por motivos de trabajo el pasado mes de enero y aproveché la coyuntura para abrir una cuenta en el DB de Alemania. Únicamente me pidieron el DNI y allí quedó abierta. El coste por trimestre de la cuenta es de 5 euros/trimestre. A cambio tengo una tarjeta de debito en DB que puedo utilizar para sacar pasta de la cuenta desde España o cualquier otro pais de la UE. Incluso tienen convenios con entidades a nivel mundial.
> 
> ...



Yo soy uno de esos a los que se les ha olvidado informar al BDE de la apertura de mi cuenta en la UE :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## ignacio28 (14 May 2011)

sabeis cual es el "tope" por asi decirlo o cantidad maxima que podemos tener actualmente en esas cuentas en alemania sin que hayan "problemas" sin tener que comunicar nada?

y otra cosa, en la declaracion de la renta en curso y para todos aquellos que abristeis la cuenta el año pasado en alemania, os figura en el borrador del irpf la informacion relativa a esa cuenta? en caso negativo, es necesario informar a hacienda o no pasa nada por dejarlo como está?

muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## marbruck (15 May 2011)

silverwindow dijo:


> Olvidaros de cuentas en UE.Tener la pasta en Alemania o en cualquier otro banco UE no es seguro para nada a dia de hoy y menos si es con conocimento del BDE. Las cosas estan cambiando ahora mismo..Ya se habla de "cambiar" Schengen. Ya sabemos lo que quieren "cambiar", la libre circulacion de bienes y personas, sobretodo de bienes. Si las cosas se ponen feas de verdad, el politiquillo de turno de Hispanistan no tardara ni 3 dias en apropiarse de vuesto dinero en UE.Estais fichadisimos por el BDE y el gobierno Aleman. ME parece muy interesante lo que dijo un forero de las cuentas en CHIna.Ahi no llegan.



Si sí, tu llevalas a china que ahí estarán seguros tus dineros... (me imagino a un burocrata del Partido frotándose las manos, jo jo jo).

Puedo entender que queráis llevar el dinero a Suiza, pero enviarlo a China


----------



## noviercas2010 (16 May 2011)

Yo, po ahora, también me fio más de Suiza que de China... la seguridad jurídica no tengo muy claro que sea uno de los puntos fuertes de los chinos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 May 2011)

ignacio28 dijo:


> sabeis cual es el "tope" por asi decirlo o cantidad maxima que podemos tener actualmente en esas cuentas en alemania sin que hayan "problemas" sin tener que comunicar nada?
> 
> y otra cosa, en la declaracion de la renta en curso y para todos aquellos que abristeis la cuenta el año pasado en alemania, os figura en el borrador del irpf la informacion relativa a esa cuenta? en caso negativo, es necesario informar a hacienda o no pasa nada por dejarlo como está?
> 
> muchas gracias por adelantado.



supongo que si no has tenido intereses de esas cuentas púes noienso:...pasa igual que con las españolas, si tienes intereses ó ganancias tributas y si no, no...:X


----------



## CaboPalomeque (16 May 2011)

Tened cuidado con las cuentas en la U.E. Los Estados cada vez comparten más información. Yo una temporada tuve una cuenta corriente en España como no residente (vivía en otro país de la U.E.) y por tanto el banco no me retenía nada de los intereses (una miseria en todo caso). Las autoridades españolas le pasaron información sobre mi cuenta a la Hacienda del país donde residía y éstos me pidieron explicaciones. 

Estoy seguro de que si tenéis una cuenta de no residente en un país de la U.E., este país le pasará información a Hacienda española y ésta os va a reclamar que lo declaréis (en España o en el país donde tengáis la cuenta). Estamos controladísimos. 

Otra cosa es que abráis la cuenta en el extranjero como residentes. Entonces, te retienen allí lo que toque (20-25%) y listo. En Alemania, hasta unos 800 euros de intereses no te retienen nada (o al menos era así hace unos años).


----------



## Coronel Quaritch_borrado (16 May 2011)

La mejor forma de guardar los ahorros es comprando oro y guardándolo en casa sin que nadie se entere.


----------



## silverwindow (17 May 2011)

En caso de necesidad de nuestro dinero, cualquier trato entre gobiernos de la UE es mas que probable a la hora de "extraditar" nuestra pasta de qualquier banco de la UE. ¿Seguridad jurídica? no me hagais reir...las normas las ponen ellos..seria rapido y por la puerta de atras, o sea por el culo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 May 2011)

me ha dicho un pajaritoienso: que se ve que Suiza no es de la UE...:8:...por lo tanto no puede meter sus patitas ahí nadie...:no::fiufiu:


----------



## FoSz2 (29 May 2011)

*¿Algún banco suizo que sea especialmente recomendable?*
Por que tengan la info en inglés, por facilidad de apertura de cuenta, por protección de datos, por facilidad de operar desde España, por facilidad de apertura de una cuenta con domicilio de correspondencia aquí, por que te permitan sacar dinero a débito desde un cajero de España, por que tenga pocos clientes españoles, etc...

Yo sólo conozco Credit Suisse y UBS, pero sólo de nombre.

Por cierto, las transferencias internacionales son un poco carillas, algo así como un 8 por mil de la transferencia con un mínimo de 16 lerus (los datos son de memoria y seguramente son son las cifras exactas, pero por ahí andan)


----------



## IVNP71 (30 May 2011)

una pregunta, que pasa si uno deja de informar al bde sobre la apertura de una cuenta corriente en el extranjero? Estoy interesado en abrir cuenta corriente en Polonia.
saludos!!!


----------



## clapham (30 May 2011)

Hola al Foro :

Joder ...que me estoy poniendo nervioso. A ver ...yo llevo viviendo en Uk un año. Soy self-employer . tengo National Insurance Number, Tax Number, y cuenta en el banco :8: Pago mi 28 % de tax sobre los beneficios...bueno ...de lo que declaro que gano .
De momento tengo dos cuentas DOLDEN ISA en Barclays ( una por cada año fiscal ) y dos cuantas de ahorro mensual ( dos por cada año fiscal ) + la current account . 
En principio yo soy residente en UK pero ...a la embajada española no he ido , o sea que sigo " empadronado " en España.
Tengo que informar al BDE que tengo pasta en un banco inglés ? :8:


----------



## embalsamado (31 May 2011)

IVNP71 dijo:


> una pregunta, que pasa si uno deja de informar al bde sobre la apertura de una cuenta corriente en el extranjero? Estoy interesado en abrir cuenta corriente en Polonia.
> saludos!!!



Ley 19/2003, de 4 de julio, sobre régimen jurídico de los movimientos de capitales y de las transacciones económicas con el exterior.

Por cierto, hasta donde yo sé, abrir una cuenta en el extranjero no es ilegal, transferir dinero a esa cuenta tampoco, etc. Que a veces parece que estemos hablando de pasar toneladas de cocaína por la frontera. Lo que pasa es que hay que declararlo.

Las diferentes posibilidades son inescrutables, pero el que crea que Alemanes, Suizos o Franceses van a aceptar que una Salgado morosa y en quiebra les venga a decir lo que tienen que hacer con el dinero depositado en sus bancos, que no lo haga y punto.


----------



## rioskunk (1 Jun 2011)

y gibraltar no se podria utilizar para este fin, pregunto.
Bancos suizos que utilicen el castellano deben ser escasos o ninguno o vete tu a encontrarlo en cambio en gibraltar parece mas factible el uso del castellano, esto lo comento porque no todo el mundo tiene un buen nivel de ingles y menos financiero.
Esto todo suponiendo que gibraltar siga siendo un paraíso fiscal.


----------



## Demostenes (1 Jun 2011)

donjulio dijo:


> ...
> 
> Viajé a Alemania por motivos de trabajo el pasado mes de enero y aproveché la coyuntura para abrir una cuenta en el DB de Alemania. *Únicamente me pidieron el DNI y allí quedó abierta. El coste por trimestre de la cuenta es de 5 euros/trimestre. A cambio tengo una tarjeta de debito en DB que puedo utilizar para sacar pasta de la cuenta desde España o cualquier otro pais de la UE.* Incluso tienen convenios con entidades a nivel mundial.
> 
> ...



¿Sin coste el sacar dinero con la tarjeta en España o con la sangrada habitual en estos casos? ¿Y la transferencia internacional?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2011)

rioskunk dijo:


> y gibraltar no se podria utilizar para este fin, pregunto.
> Bancos suizos que utilicen el castellano deben ser escasos o ninguno o vete tu a encontrarlo



En la sede central de UBS Zurich (_Paradeplatz 6_) te atienden en inglés y tienen empleados (deduzco) hijos de españoles emigrados que hablan un español perfecto al 99% (al principio pensé que eran españoles emigrados, hasta que sutiles errores en su castellano me hicieron darme cuenta de que eran suizos de ascendencia española).

(Por otro lado allí te piden 200000€ _-200 mil-_ mínimo para abrir cuenta. Me invitaron a un _Nespresso_ muy rico y fueron muy amables, pero yo soy demasiado pobre para ellos).

En cualquier banco importante te atienden en inglés.


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Jun 2011)

pero una cosa, en caso de ser residente en el extranjero y abriendo cuenta alli igualmente habria que declararlo al bde? yo por ejemplo,soy residente en Polonia (mi mujer es de alli), aunque viviendo en España y estoy interesado en abrir una cuenta en ing polonia on-line.Tendria la obligacion de declarar dicha cuenta? Por cierto ing polonia da un 5% a 6 meses en su deposito y me estoy planteando abrirla con ellos.
Saludossss!!


----------



## micamor (1 Jun 2011)

*En suiza* se puede abrir en Credit Suisse.
Pero para cuentas no millonarias, ver último párrafo de la página 3 del documento adjunto:
dice: _Gastos para clientes domiciliados fuera de Suiza o Liechtenstein con una fortuna inferior a 1 millon CHF , 40 € por mes._
Condiciones para credit suisse

*A mi me gusta más Luxemburgo.*

BNP Paribas Sin problemas, confirmado por teléfono.


----------



## ignacio28 (2 Jun 2011)

para españoles, residentes en españa, tambien teneis la opcion de abrir una cuenta en DB ALEMANIA , a traves de cualquier oficiona de DB ESPAÑA donde tengais abierta alguna cuenta y os kieran hacer el favor, todo ello sin moveros de vuestra ciudad.


----------



## micamor (2 Jun 2011)

ignacio28 dijo:


> para españoles, residentes en españa, tambien teneis la opcion de abrir una cuenta en DB ALEMANIA , a traves de cualquier oficiona de DB ESPAÑA donde tengais abierta alguna cuenta y os kieran hacer el favor, todo ello sin moveros de vuestra ciudad.



No entiendo esa manía con Alemania.
Si quiebra España, y Alemania quiere cobrar lo que le debe el ZP, ya veremos lo que pasa.::

En serio, Alemania no tiene secreto bancario, quiere decir que la información de las cuentas en Alemania pasan a la Hacienda española.

Al día de hoy, Luxemburgo y Suiza, tienen secreto bancario. Muy pronto se va poner interesante el tema, cuando resuciten el impuesto del patrimonio, que falta poco.


----------



## Burbuoso (4 Jun 2011)

Coronel Quaritch dijo:


> La mejor forma de guardar los ahorros es comprando oro y guardándolo en casa sin que nadie se entere.



Si, pero el oro es expropiable........y la enorme mayoría de las transacciones de compra-venta de oro quedan registradas......¿Forma de hacerlo para que no conste en ningún sitio? No lo sé, a ver si se digna algún especialista en el tema.....

Por otra parte, yo no abriría cuenta en ningún país de la zona euro, es una gran farsa (incluida la gran alemania), tanto la "unión" como la "moneda", prefiero francos suizos, coronas, yuanes, incluso dólares si me apuran (aunque estos también son una gran farsa....).


----------



## Taxidermista (4 Jun 2011)

chrysler180 dijo:


> En especial la que indican como Global Connect que tiene un coste de 32€/año (tarjeta debito, algunas transferencias gratuitas asi como sacar dinero de cajeros en la union).



Sacar dinero en cualquier cajero de la UE con la Maestro sale a 3 euros por retirada (6 lerus fuera de la UE) y te permiten una gratis por trimestre. Si el cajero es del BNP es gratuita.

EDITO: Copiado de la FAQ:

_Can I sign up online?

*No, to open an account with BGL BNP Paribas and gain access to Web Banking, you must come into a branch office or one of our Private Banking Centres in person. This is required for legal reasons—and to ensure full confidentiality.* _


----------



## Pepe Broz (4 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Sacar dinero en cualquier cajero de la UE con la Maestro sale a 3 euros por retirada (6 lerus fuera de la UE) y te permiten una gratis por trimestre. Si el cajero es del BNP es gratuita.
> 
> EDITO: Copiado de la FAQ:
> 
> ...



En Barcelona por ejemplo hay oficinas. Quizás preguntando allí, no?


----------



## micamor (6 Jun 2011)

chrysler180 dijo:


> Podrias ampliar la informacion que te han dado en BNP de Luxemburgo.



Les llamé por teléfono (yo hablo francés), me dijeron que sin problemas, que tenía que ir personalmente con el pasaporte a cualquier oficina suya, y te hacen una cuenta de ahorro. Los detalles de las tarjetas no los tengo claro. Yo entendí lo de a cuenta de ahorro, en el sentido que no vayas a pedir un prestamos para una hipotecario, o que puedas dejar al cuenta al descubierto. :XX:::

A mi personalmente que gusta más Banque et Caisse d'Epargne de l'Etat, Luxembourg
Aunque he llamado y me han puesto pegas, sin embargo en su página web tiene un formulario, que se rellenar y después genera un PDF, lo mandas y te confirman si te pueden abrir una cuenta o no. Rating.


----------



## gikubik (13 Jun 2011)

*Y que pasa con hacienda una vez abierta?*

Hola a todos,

En breve viajaré a Argentina y voy abrir una cuenta allí (lógicamente no por la seguridad que me merece el país :: sinó porque voy a menudo, mi pareja es de allí, etc...

Estoy intentando contactar con la gente que ha dicho que ya tiene una cuenta abierta por privado para que me comenten su experiencia pero todo el mundo me ignora, así que a ver si tengo más suerte posteando.

Me gustaría saber, de aquellos que tengan una cuenta declarada al BdE, si ya se notifica a hacienda a través del BdE o bien si tienes que hacerlo tu y como. La gente que declara en la renta los intereses que pueda generarle, como los justifica? Porque tiene pinta de requerimientos a tope y Argentina queda lejos para ir a por un certificado o cualquier otro capricho del funcionario de turno.

Si alguien tiene experiencia (real y propia) en esto, le agradeceré mucho su ayuda para saber a que me enfrento! Así luego no me quejo...

Un saludo a todos.
Gikubik.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Nov 2011)

rioskunk dijo:


> y gibraltar no se podria utilizar para este fin, pregunto.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anta-bancaria-en-gibraltar-2.html#post5222928



rioskunk dijo:


> Bancos suizos que utilicen el castellano deben ser escasos o ninguno



Tras unos emails en inglés, los suizos *siempre te sacan a alguien que sabe español* (hablo de bancos importantes, claro, no de una oficina perdida en Vallorbe). Es una país muy pequeño, con 4 idiomas, lleno de inmigrantes y con una enorme tradición de comercio y banca internacionales.

En Zurich es fácil olvidar que estás en una zona germanófona, de lo universal que es el poder hacerte entender en inglés.


----------



## sapoconcho (9 Nov 2011)

Llevo siguiendo este tipo de hilos desde hace tiempo aunque sin mucho participar.
Estoy igual de acojonado que el resto de que se esfumen mis escasos ahorros. Lo que ya no tengo tan seguro es si vale la pena llevarse la pasta y a dónde...

Credit Suisse entregar detalles de los estadounidenses ricos que tienen cuentas en Suiza

Quizá las cosas se tornan hacia el este pero vete tu a abrir una cuenta a esos lares...

Singapur desbancar a Suiza como centro de la banca privada en 2013

seguiremos atento a la jugada...


----------



## peseta (9 Nov 2011)

¡Me suscribo!


----------



## Sr_Resgistrador (10 Nov 2011)

Interesante, he recordado que todavía tengo una cuenta bancaria en el Reino Unido, con aprox. 200 libras. La abría hace unos 8 años, durante mi periplo en el Reino Unido. Concretamente en el natwest. Hace años que no la toco ¿Cómo puedo pasar gallina a esta cuenta? ienso:


----------



## Sr_Resgistrador (10 Nov 2011)

¿sería una opción interesante teniendo en cuenta la inflación que parece avecinarse? 

Please, tened en cuenta que soy un pollo.


----------



## srmorfo (10 Nov 2011)

sapoconcho por tener una cuenta en suiza, no quiere decir que tengas dinero negro en esas cuentas. Puedes declarar sus intereses en tu declaración de la renta y ya esta.

La cuestión, que en una hipotético corralito, tengas tu dinero seguro, pudiendo disponer de él con un viaje de 1 hora.


----------



## Rubenvlc (10 Nov 2011)

Yo estuve este verano en suiza, el primer día en berna entré a una oficina de UBS pequeña y había 2 personas, no hablaban español, pero vamos con el inglés te podías entender.
Dias más tarde en Lucerna entré a otra oficina de UBS a cambiar y la chica me atendió en castellano sin ningún problema.
Pero si vas a las oficinas grandes de Kantonal bank, UBS, credit suisse, raiffeisen bank o el que sea seguro que tienes opciones de comunicarte en español. Sobre todo en lugares como Zurich, Ginebra, Berna... Por poco menos de 100 euros y 1 hora y media desde Barcelona te plantas en ginebra


----------



## sapoconcho (10 Nov 2011)

srmorfo dijo:


> sapoconcho por tener una cuenta en suiza, no quiere decir que tengas dinero negro en esas cuentas. Puedes declarar sus intereses en tu declaración de la renta y ya esta.
> 
> La cuestión, que en una hipotético corralito, tengas tu dinero seguro, pudiendo disponer de él con un viaje de 1 hora.



Sí, sí, entiendo eso.
Pero si hay corralito, cualquier país valdrá no?? el BdE no llega con sus leyes ni a Portugal. No sé yo qué negociaría el BdE con las cuentas en otros países. ¿Crees que suiza defenderá las cuentas de los pobres españoles? a no ser que lleves un monto importante claro, entonces me callo.

Lo que no entiendo es cómo podría existir corralito dentro de el € ni dentro de la UE. Habría que cambiar todas las normas de libre circulación de capitales y personas y puffff... entonces ya nada sería seguro. Lo fácil que será que yo lleve 100leros y un cheque nominal por valor de mis ahorros y lo ingrese en cualquier banco andorrano o suizo, pal caso sería lo mismo, ¿y España prohibiría al banco Suizo cobrar el cheque de mi otra cuenta? Ala, adiós a la UE.

Y me callo que me estoy poniendo loco ::::

PS. Esto no es razón para que no esté yo mirando bancos suizos. La gente parece que opta por www.swissquote.ch por la facilidades para abrir la cuenta.
PS2. Puestos a salir del euro, prefiero abrir cuenta en Noruega o en Gibraltar que el franco suizo está mu fuerte ahora el cabrón.


----------



## kerberos (10 Nov 2011)

CaboPalomeque dijo:


> Tened cuidado con las cuentas en la U.E. Los Estados cada vez comparten más información. Yo una temporada tuve una cuenta corriente en España como no residente (vivía en otro país de la U.E.) y por tanto el banco no me retenía nada de los intereses (una miseria en todo caso). Las autoridades españolas le pasaron información sobre mi cuenta a la Hacienda del país donde residía y éstos me pidieron explicaciones.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que si tenéis una cuenta de no residente en un país de la U.E., este país le pasará información a Hacienda española y ésta os va a reclamar que lo declaréis (en España o en el país donde tengáis la cuenta). Estamos controladísimos.
> 
> Otra cosa es que abráis la cuenta en el extranjero como residentes. Entonces, te retienen allí lo que toque (20-25%) y listo. En Alemania, hasta unos 800 euros de intereses no te retienen nada (o al menos era así hace unos años).



Lo ha explicado muy, muy bien el conforero CaboPalomeque. 

El punto importante es que ya que la libre circulacion de capitales en la UE, a dia de hoy, es legal, no hay problema por abrir cuentas en el extranjero. Sin embargo, el BdE tendrá monitorizada nuestra cuenta en, p.e., Deutsche Bank en todo momento, ya que la rectitud alemana les obligará a mandarle a nuestro insigne BdE un extracto de los lerus que alli tenemos. 

Imagino que en caso de corralito, podría ocurrir que el Gobierno sancionara un Decreto Ley que obligare a todos los ciudadanos españoles residentes a cambiar sus EUR por neopesetas. No hay nada que se lo impida! :no: De acuerdo con que tus euros están en Alemania... pero el BdE sabe que son tuyos y sabe donde están: podría forzarte a cambiarlos a pesetas so pena de 10 años de prision si no lo haces. Es el Estado, marca las reglas, they win

Personalmente, la unica manera que veo de tener dinero en una cuenta y salir airoso de un corralito, pasa por tener cuenta en Suiza (el secreto bancario nos avalaría, por lo que dificilmente Suiza cedería informacion bancaria a un pais recien salidod del euro, un 'apestado') o por abrir una cuenta 'irregular' en algun banco de la UE. 

Con abrir una cuenta 'irregular', me refiero a que al abrir una cuenta en un banco europeo, nos pediran pasaporte y residencia. ¿Qué ocurriría si nos vamos a Holanda y en lugar de declararnos residentes españoles nos declarasemos residentes holandeses? Pues que el banco holandes donde depositáremos nuestro dinero no informaria al BdE sino al Banco de Holanda. Sí, es cierto que habríamos cometido una irregularidad... por eso digo lo de cuenta "irregular". 
Podría pensarse que cómo demostramos al banco que somos residentes en Holanda. Muy sencillo, con un permiso de residencia. Pero ¿eso será un tramite muy complicado, no? Pues no. Basta con presentar unos impresos en unas oficinas municipales. Obviamente, hay que presentarlos personalmente, pero no hay mayor impedimento. 

Precisamente he elegido Holanda por su laxitud en cuanto a conceder permiso de residencia a ciudadanos UE. En Luxemburgo tampoco parecen ser muy duros. En Alemania por contra, sí que son un poco más exigentes. 

Por supuesto, todo esto son suposiciones y elucubraciones 

PS. Mas facil que todo esto es contratar Fondos de Inversion en Luxemburgo, que hay cientos de ellos, y lo puedes hacer desde tu casa : y al tratarse de una INVERSION, el Estado español no te podria obligar a deshacerla. Lo mismo para las acciones


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Nov 2011)

Púes yo voy a continuar con este relato de Ciencia-Ficción anteriormente iniciado...:fiufiu:...Veamos....:rolleye: ahh sí...hoy en dia tampoco hay ya fronteras gracias al acuerdo Schengen...:X...por esta regla de tres y para rizar más el rizo voy a meter un poquito de miedo yo también......imaginemos que puedes engañar al Gobierno Holandés y te empadronas en Rotterdam ficticiamente...abres una cuenta en ING y sacas tu dinero de España destino Holanda...::...pero tú continuas viviendo en Caceres...:cook: ¿Quien no te dice que salga "otro Decreto-Ley":8: nuevo en donde un Comando de los Geos te secuestra, te encapucha, te traslada por carretera hasta Rotterdam y allí a punta de Glock te hace "retirar" el dinero de forma muy discreta y amable delante del cajero holandes de ING ? Luego otro comando coge tu dinero "español" evadido hacia Holanda haciendose pasar por falso ciudadano español residente en Rotterdam lo mete en una bolsa y se lo trae pa las empobrecidas arcas Españolas...:fiufiu:...mientras el primer comando Geo te ajustícia por "mal" patriota y tú acabas flotando en el Mar del Norte con una manzana en la boca y una zanahoria metida en too el ojal...:8:....ienso:Sí es Ciencia-Ficción, pero ocurrir púes puede ocurrir...Qui lo sá...:


----------



## kerberos (11 Nov 2011)

El tema es saber hasta donde intentarían llegar en caso de corralito. 
Mi opinion es que:

- Españoles residentes fiscales en España, les "obligarian" (bueno, no obligacion... Decreto Ley un viernes en Consejo de Ministros instaurando un nuevo marco legal para el delito de "evasion de capital") a cambiar sus euros -tanto los euros en billete, como las cuentas al amparo del BdE, *entre las que se incluyen las de DB España, ING Direct España, etc*- por neopesetas. Esta medida no hay que dudarla ni por un instante, pq de no hacerse significaria una fuga inmediata de capital y España desapareceria como pais.

- Españoles residentes fiscales en España, con cuentas en el extranjero. Esto no es seguro que lo hicieran, pero sí es posible, y yo diría que probable. Si el Estado sabe cuánto y dónde está tu dinero, podrá "extorionarte" como quiera. Recuerda que el Estado, como los bancos, no es tu hamijo. Obligarte a repatriar tus ahorros no sería una medida facil desde luego, pero ¿hay algo que les impida cobrarte un canon por tus cuentas en Europa? Si saben que tienes 50k euros en un banco aleman, por ejemplo, la Hacienda española podría incluir un "impuesto especial para fortunas en el extranjero" que consistiera en un 30% de tributo del principal. 
No hay nada que se lo impida!!


----------



## Pedorro (11 Nov 2011)

En Suiza sí te atienden en castellano.

La sección de banca privada de un banco tiene gestores de cuenta que hablan varios idiomas. Es fácil que alguno de ellos sea hijo de inmigrantes españoles, o simplemente sepa español, porque contratan personas para poder atender clientela internacional.

Y como digo hablo de banca privada, no de cuentas de tres al cuarto, es decir, cuentas a partir de 50.000 o 100.000 euros dependiendo del sitio.

Yo he estado en 4 bancos en Suiza, y en tres de ellos me han atendido en español sin yo solicitarlo (hablo inglés perfectamente). Fueron el Banco Cantonal de Ginebra, el Banco Cantonal de Zurich, y el BSI (Banco de la Suiza Italiana). El cuarto, el SCS, el gestor apenas sabia ni inglés. Es un banco más pequeño, piden más capital.

En el de Zurich, me sacaron un tio que hablaba español con un acento alemán muy fuerte. En el de Ginebra, la gestora tenía nombre español, suiza hija de inmigrantes españoles. Y en Bsi, un suizo francés que hablaba español bastante bien.

En el de Zurich, por cierto me dieron largas. Cuando me presenté al tio, me dijo que tenía que ingresar de 1 millón de euros para arriba. Como vi que me quería dar largas, me marqué un farol, y le dije que sí. Me tomó los datos, pasaporte, pruebas de direccion, etc. y posteriormente me enviaron una carta a casa diciendo que mi cuenta no había sido aprobada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Nov 2011)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> - Españoles residentes fiscales en España, con cuentas en el extranjero. Esto no es seguro que lo hicieran, pero sí es posible, y yo diría que probable. Si el Estado sabe cuánto y dónde está tu dinero, podrá "extorionarte" como quiera. Recuerda que el Estado, como los bancos, no es tu hamijo. Obligarte a repatriar tus ahorros no sería una medida facil desde luego, pero ¿hay algo que les impida cobrarte un canon por tus cuentas en Europa? Si saben que tienes 50k euros en un banco aleman, por ejemplo, la Hacienda española podría incluir un "impuesto especial para fortunas en el extranjero" que consistiera en un 30% de tributo del principal.
> No hay nada que se lo impida!!



Si sucediese esto sería un excelente momento para abandonar la nacionalidad española y todos los intereses propios en España. Vender hasta la casa y ponerse a vivir de alquiler, con pasaporte francés o de donde uno decida.

En ese caso hipotético, habría que ser muy estúpido para repatriar capitales a un país gobernado por ladrones que te reescriben las reglas a mitad partida.



Pedorro dijo:


> En Suiza sí te atienden en castellano.
> 
> La sección de banca privada de un banco tiene gestores de cuenta que hablan varios idiomas. Es fácil que alguno de ellos sea hijo de inmigrantes españoles, o simplemente sepa español, porque contratan personas para poder atender clientela internacional.
> 
> Y como digo hablo de banca privada, no de cuentas de tres al cuarto, es decir, cuentas a partir de 50.000 o 100.000 euros dependiendo del sitio



Correcto: Siempre acaba habiendo alguien que sabe castellano. Hasta ese punto jamás me he encontrado a nadie trabajando en la sede central de un banco suizo son quien no pudieses comunicarte perfectamente en inglés.

A mí me dijeron que de 100.000CHF para arriba (unos 80000€). Doy el dato para los afortunados que puedan jugar la carta suiza.


----------



## sapoconcho (11 Nov 2011)

Me permito añadir el link a la siguiente página web:

¿Cómo se hace un corralito? | GurusBlog

esto fue más menos lo que pasó en Argentina, por si algún político español está tomando recortes...
PS. Ojo a
"Todos los depósitos en dólares estadounidenses u otras monedas extranjeras existentes en el sistema financiero, serán convertidos a pesos a razón de 1,40 pesos por cada dólar USD, *o su equivalente en otra moneda extranjera*. La entidad financiera cumplirá con su obligación devolviendo pesos a la relación indicada."
lo que arruina los depósitos en otra moneda que no sea el euro (en Ejpaña claro).


----------



## kerberos (11 Nov 2011)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si sucediese esto sería un excelente momento para abandonar la nacionalidad española y todos los intereses propios en España. Vender hasta la casa y ponerse a vivir de alquiler, con pasaporte francés o de donde uno decida.
> 
> En ese caso hipotético, habría que ser muy estúpido para repatriar capitales a un país gobernado por ladrones que te reescriben las reglas a mitad partida.



Pues tambien es verdad.


----------



## Bubble Boy (11 Nov 2011)

¿200.000 eypos hay que meter en UBS como mínimo? ¡¡Tochovista!!


----------



## eolico (11 Nov 2011)

Postfinance es el mas barato y con 20000 euros no pagas comisiones de nada y puedes tener cuentas en EUR, USD o CHF, tantas como quieras.

Aunque me gustaria saber lo que clavan en Julius Baer. Alguien ha presuntado en ese banco?


----------



## eliseojason (13 Nov 2011)

*Cantidades pequeñas de dinero*

Hola a todos! Encantado de leeros.

Quisiera que me comentarais varias cosas.

En primer lugar, quisiera llevar a algún pais "seguro" (por decir algo) Reino Unido o Suiza una cantidad pequeña de dinero sobre 40000 € que podrían ser más cada cierto tiempo. Como no acabo de tener claro que el euro tenga mucho futuro estaría interesado en convertirla en alguna divisa distinta. Mi intención sería crear una cuenta, trabajar por internet y que esté declarada en el BDE. Si es necesario podría desplazarme a Zurich para crear una cuenta en persona, mejor si ellos me pudieran atender en español .

En segundo lugar, y dirigido a la gente que ya tenéis la cuenta creada, me podéis comentar como está el tema de los gastos de mantenimiento, impuestos y demás por hacerme una idea de lo que me puede "costar" tener el dinero fuera por un tiempo.

Muchas gracias por vuestras palabras, consejos, etc.

Un saludo!


----------



## valladolid (13 Nov 2011)

Mejor debajo del colchòn


----------



## nikita77 (13 Nov 2011)

eliseojason dijo:


> Hola a todos! Encantado de leeros.
> 
> Quisiera que me comentarais varias cosas.
> 
> ...




+1

Estoy igual

Me gusta Suiza pero mi inglés es bastante básico, tengo asumido que debo hacer una visita a Zürich pero no quiero ir Banco por Banco preguntando si hablan español !! ¿alguna idea?.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rubenvlc (13 Nov 2011)

varios comentarios anteriores a los vuestros contestan la pregunta del idioma


----------



## sapoconcho (14 Nov 2011)

He probado en el BCGE (por eso de que hay vuelo directo a Ginebra dónde yo vivo, por si acaso) y esto me han contestado a mi pregunta de si se puede abrir una cuenta de ahorros desde otro país y sobre los mínimos:

"Dear Sir,

Thank you very much for your email.

Please find below some helpful information you will need in order to make any transaction with us.

First of all, please be aware that - *for people non resident in Switzerland - the minimum amount we consider for investment securities is CHF100'000.- (blocked as shares or bonds).*

To help you have a clear picture , we have enclosed several brochures presenting the different type of investment solutions our Company provides.

Once the above mentioned investment has been made you will qualify to open a BCGE bank account.

Please also note that *we cannot open a bank account upon email or standard mail requests. Therefore, you need to kindly contact us we can arrange an appointment.*

Finally, here are the necessary document you will have to produce when coming to one of our branch:
- a valid ID document
- a proof of your home address
- all the necessary documentation related to the amount of money you wish to transfer in our Bank, so we can trace the origin of the money at any time.

Thank you again for contacting BCGE and, while we hope our email was exhaustive, please do not hesitate to contact us should you require further information.

Best regards

Angela Beauval
Responsable Conseil en ligne
Business Development

Banque Cantonale de Genève
Case Postale 2251
CH-1211 Genève 2
Tél. 058 211 21 00
Fax 058 211 21 99
Banque Cantonale de Genve | BCGE Netbanking | BCGE.COM
"

Useasé, no se puede abrir desde la distancia y el mínimo que hay que ingresar son 100.000 francos (unos 80.000 lereles) con lo que yo ya quedo descartado.
Si a alguien le interesan los folletos que me han enviado (mísera publicidad) estaré encantado de postearlos.

Salu2

PS. No sabía que a las cuentas de ahorro las llamasen "investement securities" (que, que yo sepa, no se parecen en nada), con lo que entiendo que pa los de fuera no hay cuentas de ahorro sino cuentas de inversión (en bonos u otra locura de esas).


----------



## nikita77 (15 Nov 2011)

eolico dijo:


> Postfinance es el mas barato y con 20000 euros no pagas comisiones de nada y puedes tener cuentas en EUR, USD o CHF, tantas como quieras.
> 
> Aunque me gustaria saber lo que clavan en Julius Baer. Alguien ha presuntado en ese banco?





Hasta donde he leido, Postfinance no acepta no-residentes, corríjanme si me equivoco.

Saludos.


----------



## XXavier (15 Nov 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Púes yo voy a continuar con este relato de Ciencia-Ficción anteriormente iniciado...:fiufiu:...Veamos....:rolleye: ahh sí...hoy en dia tampoco hay ya fronteras gracias al acuerdo Schengen...:X...por esta regla de tres y para rizar más el rizo voy a meter un poquito de miedo yo también......imaginemos que puedes engañar al Gobierno Holandés y te empadronas en Rotterdam ficticiamente...abres una cuenta en ING y sacas tu dinero de España destino Holanda...::...pero tú continuas viviendo en Caceres...:cook: ¿Quien no te dice que salga "otro Decreto-Ley":8: nuevo en donde un Comando de los Geos te secuestra, te encapucha, te traslada por carretera hasta Rotterdam y allí a punta de Glock te hace "retirar" el dinero de forma muy discreta y amable delante del cajero holandes de ING ? Luego otro comando coge tu dinero "español" evadido hacia Holanda haciendose pasar por falso ciudadano español residente en Rotterdam lo mete en una bolsa y se lo trae pa las empobrecidas arcas Españolas...:fiufiu:...mientras el primer comando Geo te ajustícia por "mal" patriota y tú acabas flotando en el Mar del Norte con una manzana en la boca y una zanahoria metida en too el ojal...:8:....ienso:Sí es Ciencia-Ficción, pero ocurrir púes puede ocurrir...Qui lo sá...:



Hombre, se puede hacer, pero es muy caro. La publicidad es más barata, y muy efectiva. Imagínate un spot de TV en el que esté la familia tranquilamente en casa, y la mujer le diga al marido: ¿por fin, ya pusiste el dinero en Holanda? Y él contesta: 'sí, ya está todo arreglado, tienes tú también firma, por si me pasa algo y...
En ese instante se oye llamar a la puerta, y tras la entrada brusca de unos policías y algunos diálogos confusos, se ve a un guardia esposando al hombre, mientras una señora también de uniforme se dirige a los telespectadores:

'Este defraudador fue oportunamente denunciado por su esposa, a través del nuevo procedimiento abreviado de divorcio con transferencia de propiedad. El dinero evadido a Holanda será recuperado y entregado a la denunciante tras la deducción de un 15% por trámites y gastos. Conforme a la misma ley, toda la propiedad del matrimonio será transferida a la esposa, sin gastos ni impuestos. En cuanto al ex-marido, será internado en una institución para su reeducación fiscal... 
Mujer, si también quieres liberarte de una vida insoportable, aprovecha ahora y ¡denúnciale!...'


----------



## BABY (15 Nov 2011)

A mi una opción que no me parece descabellada y que sigo hace un par de años es abrir fondos de inversión conservadores gestionados por gestoras extranjeras (en mi caso Black Rock y Carmignac). Siempre se pueden traspasar a bancos en el extranjero si la cosa se complica. Y si, claro que pueden hacer una ley para joderme.


----------



## sapoconcho (16 Nov 2011)

nikita77 dijo:


> Hasta donde he leido, Postfinance no acepta no-residentes, corríjanme si me equivoco.
> 
> Saludos.



Respuesta que me ha dado Postfinance:

Dear Mr XXXXXXXX

Thank you for your e-mail dated November 14, 2011.

Thank you for your interest in our services. PostFinance is primarily a national provider of financial services which focuses on the Swiss market and those of neighbouring countries. For business-policy reasons, we do not offer our services beyond these geographical limits and are therefore unable to open an account for you. We recommend that you inquire with other Swiss banks, as most of them also act on an international level. They may be able to provide you with the service you are looking for.

Thank you for your understanding.

Yours sincerely,

Customer Service

Swiss Post
PostFinance
Customer Service Private Customers

Phone +41 (0)848 888 700
E-mail postfinance@postfinance.ch
Internet www.postfinance.ch

Surpassing support. PostFinance

Security note:
This e-mail was signed by PostFinance. Further information can be found at:
https://www.postfinance.ch/e-signature.
Never disclose your security features to third parties.



Dicho queda.
Ahora estoy buscando otro y preguntando en Deutsche Bank España. Iremos informando.


----------



## dmb001 (16 Nov 2011)

¿Dónde quedó eso de subir a Andorra a comprar queso, tabaco y Whisky con un fajo de 5 millones de pesetas en billetes de 10 mil? ::


----------



## rollyss (17 Nov 2011)

micamor dijo:


> Yo me he pasado largo tiempo pensando si llevarme el dinero de forma legal o no.
> Aquí van mis conclusiones:
> 
> .....
> ...



Antes de nada infórmate, porque los broker devuelven el dinero a las cuentas de origen.
S2


----------



## finanzionario (6 Dic 2011)

*Hombre, se puede hacer, pero es muy caro*



XXavier dijo:


> Hombre, se puede hacer, pero es muy caro...'



Grande XXavier!


----------



## clonix (27 Feb 2012)

BABY dijo:


> A mi una opción que no me parece descabellada y que sigo hace un par de años es abrir fondos de inversión conservadores gestionados por gestoras extranjeras (en mi caso Black Rock y Carmignac). Siempre se pueden traspasar a bancos en el extranjero si la cosa se complica. Y si, claro que pueden hacer una ley para joderme.



Esta opción que mencionas me parece simple (hay muchas agencias de valores aquí que comercian esos fondos) y capaz de compensar la pérdida por inflación. Podrias dar más detalles de como lo has vehiculado y de cómo te va?

Saludos


----------



## guaxx (10 Abr 2012)

Una subidita a este hilo tan interesante que vendrá bien a muchos, aunque sea para informarse.


----------



## ignacio28 (11 Abr 2012)

para los que teneis dinero fuera de españa, de forma legal y en paises comunitarios, como tributais los rendimientos de capital?

en caso de tener un escualido 1% TAE y unos gastos de comision de mantenimiento, es necesario declararlo? como lo haceis?


----------



## boro (3 Jun 2012)

joooooder ....

No se como he llegado a este hilo pero llevamos con esto del corralito desde junio del 2010 y aun no ha pasado y ... ¿Por qué va a pasar ahora? En cierta manera me tranquiliza.


----------



## Uriel (3 Jun 2012)

No te tranquilices mucho, esto es como el pastor que gritaba al lobo al lobo.Cuando llegó el lobo de verdad, nadie le creyó.


----------



## muyuu (3 Jun 2012)

Estaría bien conocer las experiencias exitosas de aquellos foreros que las quieran compartir.


----------



## micamor (3 Jun 2012)

boro dijo:


> joooooder ....
> 
> No se como he llegado a este hilo pero llevamos con esto del corralito desde junio del 2010 y aun no ha pasado y ... ¿Por qué va a pasar ahora? En cierta manera me tranquiliza.




Yo he realizado algunas contribuciones a este hilo.
Pero, lo que tengo a plazo fijo, cumple en agosto (espero que todo aguante), en septiembre tendré todo el dinero fuera del país. Creo que a partir de ahora, la cosa va muy rápido.

Por cierto, del corralito nos enteraremos un viernes a las 16h.
Cuando nos digan: 
Se limitan las transferencias hacia el extranjero si no son con fines comerciales.
Se limita sacar efectivo en las entidades bancarias. (La excusa, no hace falta, todo se puede pagar con tarjeta o transferencia, hay limitación de 2500€ de pago de facturas).

Cuando recibas la noticia a las 16h de un viernes, las transferencias del banco online hacia el extranjero, estarán bloqueadas.


----------



## Melkor (12 Jun 2012)

*¿Transferencias internacionales?*

Muy buenas y gracias de antemano: por motivos de trabajo resido en China y veo que la cosa se ha puesto muy malita desde el empate con Italia :rolleye: Así que... buceé hasta este hilo y quería pediros que me digáis algo acerca de vuestras experiencias con transferencias internacionales FUERA del área €, claro. Yo he pasado aquí el último año y pico, salvo 45 días en verano. Mis ahorricos los quiero conmigo, si es posible en YUANES.

Lo dicho, agradezco (de corazón, no con devaluados € ) cualquier contribución que amplíe el conocimiento común sobre el tema.


----------



## lanis (7 Sep 2012)

¿ Debería avisar a amigos y familiares?


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Mar 2013)

que tal va eso?


----------



## Tonyina (22 Mar 2013)

boro dijo:


> joooooder ....
> 
> No se como he llegado a este hilo pero llevamos con esto del corralito desde junio del 2010 y aun no ha pasado y ... ¿Por qué va a pasar ahora? En cierta manera me tranquiliza.



Pero se acerca inexorablemente, ahora ya ha caído Chipre... y eso nos queda bastante más cerca que Argentina :-( El siguiente será.... ¡hagan juego señores!


----------



## eufcb5 (22 Mar 2013)

Tonyina dijo:


> Pero se acerca inexorablemente, ahora ya ha caído Chipre... y eso nos queda bastante más cerca que Argentina :-( El siguiente será.... ¡hagan juego señores!



grecia::::::::::::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Mar 2015)

El tema vuelve a estar de actualidad:

El miedo a Podemos dispara las consultas de particulares sobre cómo sacar el dinero de España


----------



## Barruno (6 Mar 2015)

Ya te digo Rodrigo:

El FMI prepara el camino. Quita del 10% de la riqueza de las familias para reducir la deuda de los estados

Aun así, y llamame masoca si quieres, pero prefiero una quita del 10% y que me "garanticen" que no me vana a quitar más (entonces, cuando me quiten el 10% sí que me lo llevo todo tarde o temprano), a meterlo en una pais cuyas leyes ni conozco ni controlo (mal asunto).
Las hostias mejor verlas venir, al menos yo pienso eso.

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------



## IVNP71 (29 Jun 2015)

Subimos el hilo ya que la cosa empieza a ponerse muy fea con lo de Grecia y esto puede tener un efecto contagio.
Que te dejen sacar solo 60 euros al día y por persona no tiene que ser muy agradable que digamos.En el banco lo justito para hacer frente a los gastos cotidianos y lo demás fuera.
España va por el mismo caminito tiempo al tiempo.
Pozdrawiam.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 13:02 ----------




eufcb5 dijo:


> grecia::::::::::::



Acertó, acertó

Pozdrawiam.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 13:07 ----------

En grecia quien no haya sacado sus ahorros a tiempo(y mira que han tenido tiempo en estos años) pues lo va a tener crudo ni siquiera hacer transferencias te dejan .Es lo que hay!!!!
Los extranjeros pueden sacar dinero de los cajeros sin problemas con sus tarjetas de sus respectivos paises.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Jun 2015)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Subimos el hilo ya que la cosa empieza a ponerse muy fea con lo de Grecia



Resumo.

Con 100.000€, pasaporte, DNI, documentos que justifiquen el origen del dinero y que está declarado a la Hacienda española, uno se abre cuenta en Suiza.

Mi elección personal sería el Zurcher Kantonal Bank, que está en Zurich.

Abierta la cuenta se coge el DD1 en el Banco de España y se transfiere el dinero.

Ojo que hace falta asesor fiscal profesional porque lo han puesto muy complicado para los que tienen dinero fuera.

Mi consejo es manda ra Suiza mínimo 3/4 del patrimonio, para poder LARGARSE UNO si le aprietan demasiado las tuercas en Suiza por ser tan "poco patriota" 

Sociedad: Por qué es un ACTO PATRIÓTICO ser español y LLEVARSE (legalmente) EL DINERO A SUIZA


----------



## Galvani (29 Jun 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Resumo.
> 
> Con 100.000€, pasaporte, DNI, documentos que justifiquen el origen del dinero y que está declarado a la Hacienda española, uno se abre cuenta en Suiza.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué complicado? En su día el DD1, el modelo 720 y ya está. Mientras no superes en 20000 euros la cantidad del año anterior no tienes que declarar nunca más esa cuenta. Si la cierras lo comunicas.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (29 Jun 2015)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Por qué complicado? En su día el DD1, el modelo 720 y ya está. Mientras no superes en 20000 euros la cantidad del año anterior no tienes que declarar nunca más esa cuenta. Si la cierras lo comunicas.



¿El DD1 sigue siendo obligatorio? Yo lo hice en su momento para la cuenta de ing.lu (que, por cierto, voy a volver a usar con la poca pasta que tenía en coinc) pero para el depósito de CIC iberbanco no lo hice, porque leí en varios sitios que ya no hacía falta. Lo que sí hago es el 720. Y nada de eso es muy complicado....
Lo de demostrar la procedencia no lo entiendo muy bien. Supongo que los que todo lo que tenemos sale de la nómina que nos ingresan en el banco no tenemos nada que demostrar, basta con rastrear el dinero...

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 16:44 ----------

Aquí hay un hilo de rankia sobre el tema: A partir del 01.01.2014 quedan derrogados los modelos DD1 y DD2 - Rankia


----------



## Galvani (29 Jun 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> ¿El DD1 sigue siendo obligatorio? Yo lo hice en su momento para la cuenta de ing.lu (que, por cierto, voy a volver a usar con la poca pasta que tenía en coinc) pero para el depósito de CIC iberbanco no lo hice, porque leí en varios sitios que ya no hacía falta. Lo que sí hago es el 720. Y nada de eso es muy complicado....
> Lo de demostrar la procedencia no lo entiendo muy bien. Supongo que los que todo lo que tenemos sale de la nómina que nos ingresan en el banco no tenemos nada que demostrar, basta con rastrear el dinero...
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 16:44 ----------
> ...



Ya lo leí. Pero supongo que si la cierras sí debes comunicarlo de alguna manera al BDE y a hacienda como no; que no saben nunca nada pero para buscar mierdas y poner multas con recargo sí saben. La verdad es que siempre viene bien tener una cuenta fuera; y para lo que dan aquí o te dedicas a especular o invertir alejado de lo que ofrecen los bancos o te lo llevas. Lo que tiene ING LU es que si no abres sesión en 60 días te bloquean la cuenta. Nunca he sabido qué ocurriría porque el contacto que tengo es reacio a poner las cosas por correo. Siempre dice que llame, y me cuesta pasta.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (29 Jun 2015)

(dicho en el 2011)



donjulio dijo:


> Otra cosa que me comentaron es que en el plazo de dos años o así se va a quitar la obligatoriedad de tener que informar al BDE por la apertura/cancelación de cuentas en el extranjero, tan sólo será necesario para importes superiores a 3.000.000 millones de euros.



Dos años más tarde, si tienes un 0,5% de una empresa que tenga activos por valor de 50000 euros y no rellenas el 720, hacienda te practica una sesión de fisting. Pero con la mano activa sujetando una mancuerna de 10Kg.

Yo solo creo a un funcionario cuando me dice "te vamos a joder vivo".

El que no quiera saber de lo que va esto, que siga creyendo en los Reyes Magos.

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 18:00 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿Quien no te dice que salga "otro Decreto-Ley":8: nuevo en donde un Comando de los Geos te secuestra, te encapucha, te traslada por carretera hasta Rotterdam y allí a punta de Glock te hace "retirar" el dinero de forma muy discreta y amable delante del cajero holandes de ING ?



La Glock es innecesaria. Te inspeccionan, te cosen a multas, dicen que el dinero es negro y que te entró el año más antiguo que aún no ha preescrito, y cuando supere los 3000 euros, ya es delito fiscal y te pueden mandar a la cárcel.

El estado no necesita glocks ni geos. Tiene a la AEAT para esas funciones.

Por cierto. Lo del primer párrafo es cierto, y ya se hace con los que pillan sin rellenar el 720. Aunque tengan el 1% de una empresa con 50000 euros en activos y balance negativo. Cuando el estado está tan empeñado en que la clase media no saque ni un duro sin que ellos lo sepan, aunque no tribute, desconfía (los que tienen pasta de verdad montan una SICAV, y ya están exentos de inspección; luego "salen" por Panamá)


----------



## Galvani (30 Jun 2015)

irbis dijo:


> (dicho en el 2011)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso dices que tengas participaciones de una empresa ¿no? Porque si tienes 50000 euros en acciones en un broker extranjero también toca.


----------



## AtomAnt (30 Jun 2015)

irbis dijo:


> La Glock es innecesaria. Te inspeccionan, te cosen a multas, dicen que el dinero es negro y que te entró el año más antiguo que aún no ha preescrito, y cuando supere los 3000 euros, ya es delito fiscal y te pueden mandar a la cárcel.



Además ahora lo relacionado con cuentas en el extranjero no prescribe nunca. Así que si no presentas el 720 puede colar hoy, mañana, pero te pueden trincar dentro de 20 años. Y para entonces la mancuerna será del tamaño de un buque escuela de la Armada.

Y la Comisión europea se "queja" con la boca pequeña de lo desproporcionado de las sanciones, pero en el fondo lo que quieren es que nos expriman como a limones.


----------



## Zipotako (30 Jun 2015)

El único modo de que estén seguros tus ahorros y no pierdan valor vía inflación son los metales preciosos en físico, no en papelitos.Lo considero una opción mucho más plausible como refugio ante posibles turbulencias financieras en España. Además tiene la ventaja de que por carretera puedes moverlos libremente por Europa.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (30 Jun 2015)

este es un hilo feixista, lo patriota es dejar la pasta en España para que Pablemos la reparta entre los suyos...


----------



## AtomAnt (1 Jul 2015)

HarryWashello dijo:


> este es un hilo feixista, lo patriota es dejar la pasta en España para que Pablemos la reparta entre los suyos...



Joder qué pesaditos con el coletas y eso que ni ha entrado, como llegue a tocar gobierno habrá que apagar internet para no aguantaros. De momento los que se han repartido la pasta y bien han sido Montorito, Solbes y demás amigotes.


----------



## Funciovago (29 Ago 2015)

El problema es que en la declaración te buscan las cosquillas, y al mínimo error multón.

Gracias por el hilo, te doy mis dies.


----------



## Viernes_negro (31 Ago 2015)

Una pregunta.

Yo ahora no soy residente en Hispanistán. Podría interesarme abrir una cuenta en un banco suizo. Una cantidad modesta, unos 20.000 euros, para operar en bolsa en internet. No tengo propiedades en España ni actividad económica desde hace más de 4 años.

Resido más de 6 meses fuera de España al año, y además, no tengo ningún tipo de renta en hispanistán, sólo una cuenta para las vacaciones.

Si me abro la cuenta en Francia o Suiza (es territorio Schengen, no?), marcando que soy residente en territorio no UE, tendría que demostrar de alguna manera el tanto por ciento que suponen esos ingresos en mi renta total fuera de la UE y en la UE? Lo digo porque en España, creo que recordar que era así, si no recuerdo mal, se tributa como residente siempre que residas menos de 6 meses o bien las rentas en España supongan un tanto por ciento, que no recuerdo cuál es, de tu renta total.

Creo que lo que marca el tributar o no es en qué territorio se obtienen la mayoría de ingresos, siempre que se cumpla el requisito de residir menos de seis meses en Hispanistán (fácilmente demostrable con el pasaporte).

Vuelvo a editar, creo que puedo abrir una cuenta en interactivebrokers desde china y operar en inglés, incluso en español. No me complico la vida.


----------



## dineroahorrado (4 Sep 2015)

Katilot dijo:


> Y no es más sencillo ir con el cash a una sucursal alemana situada en alemania e ingresarla en una cuenta sita en alemania?
> O si no recurrir a un banco sin sede en España.
> 
> Edito, y las cuentas en Gibraltar? Hablo de ingresar dinero en algún banco Inglés de Gibraltar, como sería la cosa? Ellos emplean la libra y son un sistema independiente al español, no?



Ten cuidado con los bancos de Gibraltar, no te vayan a abrir la cuenta en libras gibraltareñas...


----------



## nekcab (9 Sep 2015)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> "¿El DD1 sigue siendo obligatorio? Yo lo hice en su momento para la cuenta de ing.lu (que, por cierto, voy a volver a usar con la poca pasta que tenía en coinc) pero para el depósito de CIC iberbanco no lo hice, porque leí en varios sitios que ya no hacía falta. Lo que sí hago es el 720
> 
> ..."



El formulario DDI del BdE quedó derogado según la Circular 4/2012 del Banco de España (BOE del 4 de mayo del 2012). El BdE sólo se dedica al registro de transacciones económicas de varios millones (formulario ETE). Se declara exclusivamente el 720 de Hacienda. Tanto para notificar aperturas, cierres y incrementos de capital *de un año para otro* de +/- 20 mil €.


----------



## Donald Draper (9 Sep 2015)

Duda de noob total, ¿la cuenta de ing.lu no tiene nada que ver con la ing española, no?

Es decir, tendría que crear nueva cuenta y tal y cual, no?


----------



## Barruno (9 Sep 2015)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Duda de noob total, ¿la cuenta de ing.lu no tiene nada que ver con la ing española, no?
> 
> Es decir, tendría que crear nueva cuenta y tal y cual, no?



Si. No tienen nada que ver.



escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Oct 2015)

HarryWashello dijo:


> este es un hilo feixista, lo patriota es dejar la pasta en España para que Pablemos la reparta entre los suyos...



Nooooo, es un hilo güeno y patriótico:

Por qué es un ACTO PATRIÓTICO ser español y LLEVARSE (legalmente) EL DINERO A SUIZA


----------



## Hulk Hogan (9 Oct 2015)

Tanto lio para meter la pasta en el puto deutsche bank que está quebrado? Encima con tipo de interes negativos en los depósitos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Oct 2015)

Hulk Hogan dijo:


> Tanto lio para meter la pasta en el puto deutsche bank que está quebrado? Encima con tipo de interes negativos en los depósitos.



Hablo siempre de Suiza.

Uno no va a Suiza a abrir cuenta en el DB.

Del DB no me he fiado nunca porque no confío en la CEE.


----------



## Hache (10 Oct 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Le sugiero que una persona de su absoluta confianza (su padre, por ejemplo. _Ese_ nivel de confianza) alquile una caja fuerte en un banco (preferiblemente fuera de España).



Con dos cojones y un palito. Confía en tu padre pero no en tu mujer. Ajá. Y lo dice una que SIEMPRE mantiene cuentas separadas de las de sus parejas, ingresen más o menos que yo, pero macho, no eres quien para opinar de niveles de confianza de personas que desconoces. En según qué familias, es mejor confiar en tu pareja que en tus padres. En fin...Madmaxismo machista by Ayn Randiano.


----------



## Barruno (11 Oct 2015)

Y qué opinais de abrir cuentas en terceros paises...
Por ejemplo EEUU? O Moscú?
Mas facil por el idioma Eeuu ,pero bueno.
Sabeis algo de EEUU para abrir cuentas y tal?
Tengo entendido que hay sucursales o corresponsales de algún banco estadounidense que facilita la apertura y tal, pero no encuentro así nada a bote pronto x la web.


----------



## t_chip (11 Oct 2015)

Hache dijo:


> Con dos cojones y un palito. Confía en tu padre pero no en tu mujer. Ajá. Y lo dice una que SIEMPRE mantiene cuentas separadas de las de sus parejas, ingresen más o menos que yo, pero macho, no eres quien para opinar de niveles de confianza de personas que desconoces. En según qué familias, es mejor confiar en tu pareja que en tus padres. En fin...Madmaxismo machista by Ayn Randiano.



Tu padre siempre será tu padre.

Tu mujer mañana puede ser tu enemiga.

Mira la novia de Oriol Pujol como ha cantado.

Conozco personalmente casos de mujeres enteradas de los chanchullos del marido a las que les faltó tiempo para ir a cantarlo todo ipso facto tras el divorcio.


----------



## Hache (12 Oct 2015)

t_chip dijo:


> Tu padre siempre será tu padre.
> 
> Tu mujer mañana puede ser tu enemiga.
> 
> ...



Eso lo dirás tú. Tu padre puede que no pierda, formalmente, el "cargo", pero solo como denominación. Conozco personalmente casos de padres que han estafado, robado y maltratado a sus propios hijos y casos de padres que tras cualquier cabreo, han denunciado los chanchullos de sus hijos. ¿Y? 

Todos conocemos gente, eso no convierte a todos los padres del mundo en personas honradas con sus hijos, ni a todas las mujeres del mundo en hijas de puta.


----------



## pepinox (12 Oct 2015)

Hache dijo:


> eso no convierte a todos los padres del mundo en personas honradas con sus hijos, ni a todas las mujeres del mundo en hijas de puta.



Sobre lo primero, no lo sé. Sobre lo segundo, está claro que T_D_S P_T_S significa TODAS. Y todas, es todas.

Una mujer vale para lo que vale, y tiene la fibra moral que tiene. Eso no lo cambia ni Dios.


----------



## t_chip (13 Oct 2015)

Hache dijo:


> Eso lo dirás tú. Tu padre puede que no pierda, formalmente, el "cargo", pero solo como denominación. Conozco personalmente casos de padres que han estafado, robado y maltratado a sus propios hijos y casos de padres que tras cualquier cabreo, han denunciado los chanchullos de sus hijos. ¿Y?
> 
> Todos conocemos gente, eso no convierte a todos los padres del mundo en personas honradas con sus hijos, ni a todas las mujeres del mundo en hijas de puta.



Tu fiate de tu mujer, que yo me fiare de mi padre.

Y tan amigos.

Editó, me acabó de dar cuenta de que eres mujer.

Bueno guapa, pues esto es lo que os habéis buscao con tanto "liberación femenina" "yo no quiero depender de ningún hombre" igualdad artificial y forzada, tareas al 50% y toda esa mierda.

Esperó que os compense lo que habéis ganado con lo que habéis perdido, porque lo único cierto de todo esto es que no se gana por un lado sin perder por otro.


A mi las mujeres de hoy en día ya no me ilusionais. Como mucho me la poneis dura. Pero para que me bajen un empalme yo no doy el resto de mi vida ni mi patrimonio.
Ya no valeis nada, y os va a costar decadas que los hombres en general volvamos a confiar en vosotras.
Absolutamente TDSPTS


----------



## Thom son (14 Oct 2015)

Tenéis razón companheros. Si estamos fuera del Paraíso, si ahora no estamos tumbados a la bartola todo el día porque hemos de ganarnos el pan con el sudor de la frente, ¿por culpa de quien fue? Pues de una gorrina que circulaba por allí desnuda y se detuvo a comer la fruta del único árbol que le habían dicho que no podía comer. Por joder. No podía comer de otras mil especies de manzanas, ciruelos... que tenía que ser de aquel precisamente

Con esos antecedentes qué se puede esperar de la susodicha?

Y lo de Dios también tiene tela... "Al verlo solo, decidió que necesitaba una compañera". Pues para eso ya estaba la serpiente o la cabra, tío.

¿No sabía dios, que todo lo sabe, que mas vale solo..."

Pero esto ya es ya otra historia.


----------

